# تعليقاً على زياره السيسى



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

بما إن الرئيس السيسى قال إن إحنا مصريين بس مفيش حد يتسئل اكتر من دة.  يبقى لازم بقى تتشال خانة الديانة من البطاقة, و لازم كمان نفس قوانين بناء  دور العبادة اللى بتمشى على المسلمين هى  هى تمشى على المسيحيين.و يإما الدين يتلغى من المواد فى المدارس او يدرس  الإتنين الإسلامى و المسيحى و زى ما بدرس قرون تاريخنا الإسلامى, لازم ندرس  كمان القرون الكثيرة من تاريخنا القبطى المختفية من كتب التاريخ فى  المدارس( اللى بسبب إختفائها متعلمين كتير عندهم فكرة منقوصة مختلة ناقصة  عن الهوية المصرية لإن التسلسل التاريخى للهوية إتشال منه جزء من أهم و  اكبر أجزاؤه).و لازم المسيحيين يبقى مسموحلهم يرتقوا بنفس الدرجات الوظيفية  زى المسلمين فى كل مؤسسات الدولة.دى تبقى الترجمة الحقيقية الفعلية لكلام  الرئيس.لو ده حصل هنبقى فعليا   حطينا رجلنا على اول سلمة فى محاربة التطرف  و الفتنة الطائفية و الإرهاب. بالفعل و تغيير وعى الناس او بمعنى ادق  تصحيحة و اصلاحة الى وعى سوى.

copy ​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2015)

انا حقيقة فرحت انو اجى يقدم المعايدة لاقباط مصر بعيد الميلاد وهي بادرة حلوة من الرؤساء لمتين اوساط الحب بين الديانتين وعجبني كلامه وموضوعك راائع
كل سنة وانتي طيبة حبيبتي الغالية


----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انا حقيقة فرحت انو اجى يقدم المعايدة لاقباط مصر بعيد الميلاد وهي بادرة حلوة من الرؤساء لمتين اوساط الحب بين الديانتين وعجبني كلامه وموضوعك راائع
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة حبيبتي الغالية



بالنسبه ليا مفرقش كتير 

وانتى طيبه انى


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يناير 2015)

*ياريت يا سوسو بس بالراحه واحده واحده يخلص من الاخوان 
ويرجع السياحه وينعش اقتصاد البلد فى حاجات كتير اوى قدامه وتحديات صعبه 

بس بصراحه زيارة السيسى للكاتدراءيه فرحتنا كلنا طبعا 
لدرجة اننا سمعنا فى الكنيسه والقداس شغال عن زيارة السيسى للكاتدرائيه *


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> بالنسبه ليا مفرقش كتير
> 
> وانتى طيبه انى


 
ليش ياسوسو 
هي بادرة كويسة 
ربنا يحميكم ويكون هالرئيس بصمة خير للكل


----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *ياريت يا سوسو بس بالراحه واحده واحده يخلص من الاخوان
> ويرجع السياحه وينعش اقتصاد البلد فى حاجات كتير اوى قدامه وتحديات صعبه
> 
> بس بصراحه زيارة السيسى للكاتدراءيه فرحتنا كلنا طبعا
> لدرجة اننا سمعنا فى الكنيسه والقداس شغال عن زيارة السيسى للكاتدرائيه *



برائى القداس ميوقفش لاى حد مهماً كان 

يجى اهلا وسهلا يقعد زى اللى قاعدين يحضروا وعلى الوعظه يمشى 

لكن التمجيد والتعظيم من قبل كتير انا مش عاجبنى 
تعظيم الموقف بزياده هو اللى منرفزنى 

وللعلم مش اول رئيس يدخل اللكاتدرئيه عملها قبل محمد نجيب وايه اللى حصل لا جديد تحت الشمس


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يناير 2015)

*طبعا القداس المفروض ميوقفش لاى كائن كان 
هو  دخل بعد البولس على ما اذكر 
ودى القرءات قداس الموعظين لسه القداس نفسه مبتداش 
والناس هى اللى هيصت وصقفت وهتفت كأننا فى شارع مش كنيسه 
وابونا مرات كتير بيوقف القداس علشان يسكت الناس*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2015)

> كن التمجيد والتعظيم من قبل كتير انا مش عاجبنى
> تعظيم الموقف بزياده هو اللى منرفزنى


تعظيم وتمجيد ايه ياسوسو ؟

هو حمادة ابن عمو نوفل البقال هو اللي راح الكنيسة
ده الريس يابنتي 
واول مره تحصل 
ولا بلاش اول مره دي عشان ماتزعليش
دي اول مره تحصل من حوالي 70 سنة

طبيعي ان القداس يقف
لان السيسي جاي للبابا 
ماينفعش البابا يركنه علي جنب لحد مالقداس يخلص
ولا يبعت اب كاهن بداله يرحب بيه ويستقبله
وزي مالسيسي كان زوق مع البابا وقدره
البابا كان لازم يكون زوء معاه ويقدره برضو
ولا ايه بقا ؟

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> برائى القداس ميوقفش لاى حد مهماً كان
> 
> يجى اهلا وسهلا يقعد زى اللى قاعدين يحضروا وعلى الوعظه يمشى
> 
> ...


 
قلك حاجة ياسو سو حبيبتي كل الرؤساء محتاجين صلاة لان قيادة وطن وشعب وسيادة ده مش سهل بده حكمة وحكمة مش بيتيجي الا نتيجة صلواتنا لرؤوسائنا انو ربنا يعطيهم البصيرة الروحية حتى يقدروا يقودوا بحكمة ويكونوا مصدر خير وسلام لشعوبهم 
احترم رايك يا امورتي 
وده راي المتواضع 
ربنا يباركك عزيزتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2015)

*



			وابونا مرات كتير بيوقف القداس علشان يسكت الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

برافو عليكي ياماريا كنت لسه بتكلم مع سوسو عالول وبقولها كده

ان ساعات كتيررر جدا ولاسباب كتيرر جداا ابونا بيوقف القداس
وعادي يعني
* ​


----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

هقول تانى وتالت 

نقدى للموضوع لتمجيده بزياده عن اللزوم من قبل بعض الاعلاميين وبعض رجال الدين وبعض الاقباط 

بالنسبه ليا حدث عادى ولا زود ولا نقص 

وكلمه رئيس لكل المصريين هتتحق لما الكلام اللى فوق ده يحصل بجد 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> هقول تانى وتالت
> 
> نقدى للموضوع لتمجيده بزياده عن اللزوم من قبل بعض الاعلاميين وبعض رجال الدين وبعض الاقباط
> 
> ...


*طيب خلاص من غير زعل بس هههههههه
معلش  ياسوسو الناس فرحت بس لانها ماصدقت حد قدرها

وياسيتي استني ندي للراجل فرصته 
ده لسه يادوب بقاله  تقريبا 7 شهور بس
واكيد مش هيغير الكون في يوم وليله
استني علي الاقل سنة زي مرسي افندي
وان ماعجبناش نعمل ثورة ونزحلقه ونجيب غيره
 احنا ورانا حاجه وكتر الله في الرؤساء :smile01

*​


----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب خلاص من غير زعل بس هههههههه
> معلش  ياسوسو الناس فرحت بس لانها ماصدقت حد قدرها
> 
> وياسيتي استني ندي للراجل فرصته
> ...




ماشى يا سيتى لما نشوف 

بس والنبى حلفتك بالغالى لتخلى المطبلتيه يهدوا شويه ودانى وجعتنى واعصابى تعبت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2015)

وااو ...سوسو فتحت موضوع نارى 
والله زمان ياسلاحى ...
هو منقول ...وكان نفسي أسألك على حتة قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد 
تعرفى عنه اية ؟
لانه شائك حبتين ....لا الريس دوكها له ذنب ولا الريس دة لو ذنب 
فاصل وناعوت 
:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

*بعيدا عن كل الاراء اللى اتقالت فى الموضوع ده 
احب بس اقول حاجة 
حقيقى احنا شعب ميعجبناش العجب 
يعنى طول الوقت حاسيين اننا مهملين واننا اقلية 
ولما رئيس الجمهورية يجى بنفسه ويهنى بعيد الميلاد 
نقول ازاى القداس يقف عشر دقايق 
ربنا يعنى مش هيحسبها زى ما بتحسبوها كده وهيقول وقفتوا القداس 
من الطبيعى لما يجى حد يزورك هترحبى بيه 
ولا هتسبيه لحد ما تخلصى اللى فى ايدك وبعدين ترحبى اكيد لا 
ثانيا بقى 
الشعب كان فرحان معتقدش البابا يعنى 
هيقولهم لا مينفعش ترحبوا القداس شغال 
ياريت يا جماعة مندققش ع الحاجات الصغيرة دى ونعمل منها حكاوى 
ده رأيى واكيد كل واحد حر فى رأيه  
سوسو وحشنى النقار معاكى  
*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2015)

انتو شعب لذيذ وبنحبكم اووي


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 يناير 2015)

ههههه احنا شعب جميل ...
مش شاطرين الا في الكلام بس .
قولولي احنا فين في ترتيب الدول او اي شيء دلوقتي  ولا حاجة  
سلمولي علي التروماي بقي ....
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2015)

زيارة السيسى خطوة موفقة جدا
ننتظر الاهتمام بالمتف المسيحى
نحتاج ان نتساوى بالمسلمين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> وكلمه ... رئيس لكل المصريين هتتحق (لما الكلام اللى فوق ده يحصل بجد )
> 
> 
> ​



الله ينور عليكى 

لما نشوف كلامة كان سياسة وكان عايز العالم يشاهد مناظر ... ولا هايشاهدوا حقايق وافعال30: .... ولا كان بيغيظ الإسلاميين 

العبرة بالعمل 30:مش بالزيارات :t30:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بعيدا عن كل الاراء اللى اتقالت فى الموضوع ده
> احب بس اقول حاجة
> حقيقى احنا شعب ميعجبناش العجب
> يعنى طول الوقت حاسيين اننا مهملين واننا اقلية
> ...



نسيتى تقولى واننا كفرة ومحدش بيسأل فينا يا حرام ههههههههههههههههههه 

شوفى يا غالية 
الإحساس دة مش حلو خااااااااااااااالص ، 
هو احنا هنشحت الذوق والمحبة !!!!!!!! ما كل واحد حر فى تفكيرة ومعاملتة ورأية فى الآخر

أنتى مش حاسة بقيمتك وعقيدتك ولا إية !!!! ؟؟؟؟ 
اللى يعيد عليكى ويزورك أهلاً وسهلاً نشيلة فوق راسنا واللى مايعيدش عليكى مش هنزعل منه  .. ولما يجى عيدة هنعيد علية 
عااادى جدااااااا ، السنة دى ما عيدش ربنا يهديه والسنة اللى جاية يعيد  
الإهمال حبيبتى اللى المفروض تتكلمى فية هو إهمال حقوق المسيحيين مش إهمال فى عدم التهنئة أو عدم الزيارات


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2015)

*وانا من رأيى ان حكم الاخوان لازم لازم يرجع من تانى !!*


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا من رأيى ان حكم الاخوان لازم لازم يرجع من تانى !!*


وجهةنظر تحترم برضة ههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2015)

يا مرحب
" لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَجْرَحُ وَيَعْصِبُ. يَسْحَقُ وَيَدَاهُ تَشْفِيَانِ. "


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2015)

هو بعيداً عن الانفعالات والاندفاع العاطفي، لأن ساعات بننجرف وراء مشاعرنا، وعموماً الكنيسة اتفاجأت بزيارة السيسي الغير متوقعه (مع إني كنت متوقعها وأكيد البعض توقعها لكن لما بدأ القداس ولم يحضر افتكروا انه مش هايجي ويبعت تهنئة كالعادة)، ومن الطبيعي أنه يحدث سلامات وانه يقول كلمة، فلو حتى الكنيسة مش عايزة توقف الطقس الكنسي، فخارج إرادتها هاتتوقف عن دون قصد أو ترتيب، هو بس للأسف احنا كشعب مش اتعودنا على احترام الكنيسة لأن ببيت الرب يليق القداسة، وطبعاً الشعب اتعود أنه يصفق ويزغرط جوة الكنيسة بل وأحياناً بتكلم جوه القداس وكل واحد يجي وقت ما يجي، بل وأيضاً بيشغل الموبايل في الاجتماعات واثناء القداس، وممكن يتكلم ويرد بل ويتصل عادي وبيحصل حاجات كتير تانية.. ما علينا منها، ولم يتعلم كيف يدخل الكنيسة بوقار شديد مع النظام والترتيب لأن إلهنا ليس إله تشويش، وده أن دل فأنه يدل على مشكلة روحية تحتاج رعاية وعلاج روحي لاهوتي سوي سليم وزرع روح التقوى في الجميع...

فالعيب ليست في الزيارة ولا في توقف الطقس، بل العيب الحقيقي فينا كلنا من جهة الاندفاع العاطفي، حتى أن أي موضوع بنتكلم فيه لا نأخذه بصفة المحلل المُحايد ولا بشكل عملي كمن يرى الأمور من جهة الصورة العامة ككل في إطار إصلاحي متكامل، لأن برضو من الطبيعي لا السيسي ولا ألف مليون زية يقدر يحل مشاكل متراكمة تراكم السنين في ليلة وضحاها ولا حتى سنة أو سنتين، وبخاصة مرض حشر السياسة في الدين اللي الكل بيمارسها بلا تحفظ على كلا الجانبين، وكل جانب بيدَّعي أنه لا يربط السياسة بالدين، فعن قصد أو بدون قصد تعودنا أن نربط الاثنين مع بعضهم وبيتم تصريحات كلها مستفزة بتوضح أنها مشكلة عويصة هانظل نعاني منها ومش هاتنتهي بسهولة على الإطلاق... فكلنا محتاجين أن لا ننحاز لأحد، أو لا نعبر عن رأينا بصورة عاطفية أو عصبية لأن الواقع السياسي بيتم بشكل غير اللي بنفكر فيه تماماً، لأن من يصير مسئول ويرى الصورة كاملة غير اللي قاعد بينظر لموضوع واحد من زاوية واحدة فقط واتجاه هو يراه مناسب ولا يدرك أن هناك موازنات أخرى واعتبارات مختلفة من نواحي كثيرة جداً ينبغي أن تُعالج بروية وفي زمن محدد قد يطول أو يقصر حسب ما يراه المسئول في إطار أمور مختلفة كثيرة...
وبصفة أننا لا نستطيع أن ندرك كل الأمور المختلفة في كل الاتجاهات فسيظل حُكمنا كلنا منقوص غير متكامل لأن ينقصنا معرفة كل شيء في تفاصيله..... علشان كده كلامنا كله سيظل في إطار آراء مختلفة كثيرة متنوعة، وقبولنا أننا نختلف في حد ذاته هو بداية علامة إصلاح هذه الدولة، ولكن طول ما احنا لا نحتمل النقد أو نظل ندافع عن وجهة نظر واحدة في اتجاه واحد سنظل حبيسي مشاكل تراكمت عبر السنين ولن تحل مشكلة واحدة في هذا الوطن على الإطلاق، لأن للأسف تعلمنا أن لا نقبل أن نُنتقد بل ندافع على طول الخط... ودية مشكلة الوطن العربي ككل لأنه تعود على أن كل شيء صح بالنسبة لفكري انا الذي لا يقبل الشك أو النقد....

علشان كده حتى أننا على المستوى الشخصي كل واحد فينا مش قادر يقبل أي واحد تاني من أي طائفة تانية يوجه لنا كلمة نقد، ولا نقدر أن نصنع مصالحة معه تحت كلام كتييييييييييير قوي قوي، فقبل أن ننظر للإصلاح لازم ننظر لأنفسنا ونضعها في مكان كل من هو مسئول، وأيضاً قبل إصدار الحكم لازم نجمع كل الخيوط بين أيدينا مع انها ستظل حتماً منقوصة لأننا لن نصل لكل الخيوط بالطبع.... هههههههههههههه حد فهم مني حاجة !!!!
​


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2015)

قبل دخوله الكنيسة بلحظات كان السؤال يطرح نفسه السيسى هيجى ولا هيبعت تهنئة 
بصراحة انا قولت مش هيجى لانها هتكون ربكة امنية وممكن ببساطة كده زى ماهيكون فى مطبلطية تهيص فى الهيصة هيكون فيه معوجيين تلائيهم مش عاجبهم وجوده بالكنيسة و هيقولك بقا تكلفة امنية وتنقله من فين لفين اتكلف كام وكان ممكن يهنى ببرقية كالمعتاد وحواديت

لكن مفيش لحظات ولقيت الكاميرا جايبة السيسى وهو داخل انا شايفة اننا شعب طيب وعاطفى ورغم انه ممكن  يكون مقدمش عمليا وفعليا اللى يخلينا نطير بيه كده لكن هو انسان وطنى ونفسه يخدم ويعلى من شأن البلد ويصلح حالها  لكن اكيد الخراب الموجود اكبر بكتير من مجهوده وتطلعاته  للمستقبل علشان كده احنا لسه مشعرناش بالتغيير 

التهليل والهيصة فى الكنيسة دى مش جديدة علينا يا جماعة مش فاكرين ايام قداسة البابا شنودة والستات بتزغرط وبيهيصوا لما يكون راجع من رحلة علاج مثلا !!!

رغم انه مش صح ورغم انه غير مقبول الهتاف والصوت العالى اثناء القداس لكن احنا بنقول اللى عمل كده عمله بشكله عفوى لانه اللى كنا فيه من اوضاع وكوارث حصلت وكانت هتحصل  يخلينا فرحانين وشاعرين بأمن وسلام وان ربنا نجد البلد دى على ايد الشخص ده 
واقل واجب الترحيب بيه جوه بيتنا وكنيستنا  لكن هو يمكن احنا كل حاجة عندنا بتكون مأفورة شوية  لما بنحب بنحب بزيادة ولما بنهيص بنهيص بزيادة  معلش احنا شعب عاطفى وده مش جديد علينا  عديها بقا يا سوسو متحبيكهاش


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2015)

*انا بس عاوزه اعرف انتوا بتتكلموا جد يا جماعه ولا بتهذروا !
مين ده اللى لسه معملكوش حاجه ..!!
مين ده اللى مستنيننه يبين نيته ويحول كلامه لافعال ...ومستنيننه يأشر ع كام ورقه ويؤمر بكام كنيسه علشان نقوول اااه ده طلع بيحبنا بجد !!!
مين ده اللى خايفين انه يطلع بتاع كلام وشعارات !
حد يفهمنى بس انتوا بتتكلموا عن مين ...السيسي ولا حد تانى 
السيسي اللى خلصنا من اكبر جماعه ارهابيه ...اللى خلصنا من كارثه ان كانت هددت المسلمين قيراط كانت بتهددنا  ٢٤ قيراط
هو احنا بقينا سلفيين اووى كده ليه ! يمكن وحشونا فقلنا نقلدهم
اللى انتوا متضايقيين اوووووى منه علشان عطل الصلاه ومش القدااااااس لانه مكانش ابتدا اصلا ..ايييه  يعنى عطله كام دقيقه لولااااااااه مكناش زماننا اصلا عارفين نعمل قداسات ف كنايسنا ولا عارفين نعيد من اساسه
هو السيسي جه علشان ينكد علينا ويمنعنا من الصلاه ولا جه يترجم رسالة المسيح بطريقه عمليه ...هو مش برضه المسيح جه يدينا سلام يعلمنا السلام رسالته وتعاليمه سلام ف سلام
وهو السيسي جه ليه ! مش علشان يقدم محبه وسلام ..مش جه يطمننا ويرفع راسنا ويأكد ع اننا مواطنين مصريين زيننا زى المسلمين مش درجه تانيه
دى حتى زيارته ف صميم موضوع القداس ( على الارض السلام )
يعنى هو كان مجبر يعبرنا اصلا ولا كنا هنقوم عليه بثوره جديده لو كان اكتفى بمندوب يقدم التهنئه للبابا 
ده بدال ما نقوله شكرا لمحبتك ..شكرا للكلمه الجميله اللى قولتهالنا شكرا ع اجمل عيديه جاتلنا فالعيد
خلاص عاوزين تفهمونى انه ال ١٠ دقايق دول ضيعوا علينا القداس اللى مكانش ابتدا اصلا 
الناس اتفاجئت بوجوده ورحبوا بيه ببساطه ومحبه اييييه المشكله ! 
السيسي جه برساله تاريخيه مهمه اللى مش عاوز ولا حابب يشوف ده هو حر اكيد 
بس احب اقولكم ان السيد المسيح نفسه قال اذاتزكرت ان لاخيك عليك شئ اترك قربانك على المذبح واذهب اصطلح مع اخوك يعنى لو معندناش محبة لبعض مينفعش نقف نتعبد ونقدم ذبائح لانها هتبقى غير مقبولة بلاش نهج الكتبة والفريسين ده ...السيسي جاى يوصل رسالة ويعتذر عن كم فتاوى تحريم التهنئه علينا من اخواننا المتشددين قال اننا لازم نحب بعض واننا نكون وحدة واحده كشعب مش معقوله نسيب ده كله ونمسك فى الصلاه اللى  اتعطلت ١٠ دقايق  ...اذا كان اي اسقف لو دخل كنيسته في نفس التوقيت بيقف اللحن العادي وبيتعمل له استقبال مخصوص !!ربنا  ينور القلوب والعقول علشان نقدر نستوعب ان قانون المحبه فوق قانون الصلاه 
بس صحيح ليه البابا مطنش دخلة الرئيس عليه وكمل صلاه ولا كأنه شايفه ..اعتقد اننا لازم نطلع بثوره عالبابا ونطالب بتغييره ف انتخابات باباويه مبكره 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الإهمال حبيبتى اللى المفروض تتكلمى فية هو إهمال حقوق المسيحيين مش إهمال فى عدم التهنئة أو عدم الزيارات


*يا ملكة يا حبيبتى 
ماهو معنى ان يروح يهنى المسيحين ليلة عيد الميلاد بنفسه 
ومايبعتش مندوب 
ده فى حد ذاته بداية كووويسة 
بس عيبنا اننا دايما مستعجلين 
للاسف جيه مرسى ماكنش عاجب 
جيه السيسى برضه مش عاجب 
ولو جيه مين برضه مش هيعجب الشعب 
بصراحة احنا شعب غريب *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2015)

أأووف ...الباشا وصل ...
دول طلعوا مش بيحبوا السيسي كمان ...مش مبارك وبس
لأ ...دة.. السيسي ومبارك ...
أفندم انا موجود ...
ليكو فى ذمتى مشاركة ...بكرة بقى 
أ.ش.أ:99:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا من رأيى ان حكم الاخوان لازم لازم يرجع من تانى !!*


فعلاا صح عندك حق
لان الاخوان الصراحه هما اللي بيعجبونا اوي
ده كفايه في *حكمهم* اول مره في *التاريخ* الكاتدرائية
يتضرب عليها *نار وشماريخ 
*

*يسقط يسقط حكم السيسي*:smile01


​


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههه

افندم انا مش موجود  


يااااااه كل ده امبارح للنهارده


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2015)

هو المشكلة مش في السيسي ولا أي حد يمسك الحكم المشكلة فينا احنا كشعب بصراحة من الناحية العاطفية والتسرع دايماً في الأحكام، أنا عن نفسي مش باعلق على زيارة السيسي في حد ذاتها، انا مشكلتي كانت في الأفورة اللي الناس بتعملها وتشبه السيسي بتشبيهات من الإنجيل مع التعظيم والتبجيل الفوق الطبيعي بصورة مستفزة، أنه جاي من السماء وأنه يشبه الملاك وسط الرعاة، وأنه دخل الكنيسة وكأنه المسيح... الخ، وبفتكر مرسي لما قالوا عليه كلام كأنه نبي، فهذا الكلام لا يصح ولا يليق إطلاقاً مهما ما كانت الحجج والمبررات لأنه خطأ عظيم بل وفادح، لأن للأسف ساعات كتير بنفقد الموضوعية لما يعجبنا واحد أو يتصرف تصرف مقبول عندنا، ننزل مديح لغاية التطرف في الكلام، وينبغي أن نبطل هذه الطريقة المتطرفة جداً والتي لا تليق على الإطلاق، نحترم الراجل آه، لأنه يُحترم ودية حقيقة مش نقدر ننكرها على الإطلاق، ونقدر كل ما عمله إلى الآن وبخاصة انهاء حكم الإخوان اللي أذى البلد وكان بيعمل على خرابها، لكن مش نمدح هذا المديح الغريب ولا نحترم المكان اللي احنا فيه وننسى أننا في الكنيسة، لأن الناس لا تتأثر بالعمل الروحي ولا بتقدر عمل الله بمقدار ما بيقدروا الناس ويحترموهم ويهيصوا ليهم.... وعجبي

هي دية المشكلة الحقيقية عندنا كأقباط، ربما كلامي لا يعجب الكثيرين لكنها ستظل الحقيقة وصوت الإنجيل يصرخ: توبوا، وأن لم تتب أزحزح منارتك.... وهذا ينبغي أن يقال للناس - لو كنا خُدام أُمناء فعلاً - علشان تعي الخطية العظمى في عدم التقوى ومهابة الله وتقدير حضوره معنا حسب وعده... فالناس مش حاسة ولا مقدره حضور الله ولا ملتفته له أبداً، بتنتبه فقط مجرد كلام في كلام لكن في الواقع العملي المعاش عكس ما يقولون على خط مستقيم، وللأسف لا يوجد واحد يتكلم بإخلاص وينبه أخيه لكي لا يصنع هذه الخطية....
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يسقط يسقط حكم السيسي*:smile01
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]البنت دى أخوانية دسيسة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دسيسة بالبندق[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]نيجوا بقى لـ " سوسو " ونسألوها فى اللى كتبته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حاكم أحنا بقينا فى مُنتدى أسكندرانى *​​ :smile01​


soso a قال:


> بما إن الرئيس السيسى قال إن إحنا مصريين
> *يبقى لازم بقى تتشال خانة الديانة من البطاقة, *
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس هنعمل أية فى الصليب المدقوق على الرسغ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو حلالٌ لكف اليد حرامٌ على مستندات الدولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو شيلنا خانة البطاقة – معناه – اى شاب مسلم ممكن يضحك على بنت مسيحية ويتجوزها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعكس طبعا صحيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. لأنه لايوجد فى البطاقة ( خانة ) تمنع ذلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مع ملاحظة أن كلا الديانتين تمنع الزواج من أى دين مُخالف لدين الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تبقوا تغيروا ( مفاهيمكم الدينية ) والكنيسة توافق أنها تجوز مسلم من مسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الأزهر يوافق أنه يجوز مسيحى من مسلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نبقى ساعتها ( متنورين ناعوتيين )[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]و نطالب بأزالة خانة الدين من البطايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فهل مطلوب من " السيسى " أنه يغير البطاقة مُخالفاً للثوابت الدينية عند ( المصريين ) ؟!

[FONT=&quot]فاصل و"ناعوت"
[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:smile01*[/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نيجوا بقى لـ " سوسو " ونسألوها فى اللى كتبته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حاكم أحنا بقينا فى مُنتدى أسكندرانى *​​ :smile01​
> *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بس هنعمل أية فى الصليب المدقوق على الرسغ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو حلالٌ لكف اليد حرامٌ على مستندات الدولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو شيلنا خانة البطاقة – معناه – اى شاب مسلم ممكن يضحك على بنت مسيحية ويتجوزها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعكس طبعا صحيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. لأنه لايوجد فى البطاقة ( خانة ) تمنع ذلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مع ملاحظة أن كلا الديانتين تمنع الزواج من أى دين مُخالف لدين الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تبقوا تغيروا ( مفاهيمكم الدينية ) والكنيسة توافق أنها تجوز مسلم من مسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الأزهر يوافق أنه يجوز مسيحى من مسلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> نبقى ساعتها ( متنورين ناعوتيين )و نطالب بأزالة خانة الدين من البطايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فهل مطلوب من " السيسى " أنه يغير البطاقة مُخالفاً للثوابت الدينية عند ( المصريين ) ؟!
> ...



هو الحالة الوحيدة اللي ممكن يتم فيها هذا الكلام تبقى الدولة *مدنية *فقط... لكن غير كده ننسى الموضوع خالص، لأن مش في حد هايوافق على أن تكون الدولة مدنية، لا مسيحي ولا مسلم وبلاش نضحك على بعض ونقول هانوافق.... والمشكلة أن كلنا عارفين ده كويس قوي قووووووووي، ومع ذلك بنحاول نتملص منه شكلاً لكن عند الجد معظمنا (99.9%) هانرفض، والباقي (00.1%) هايوافق....​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نيجوا بقى لـ " سوسو " ونسألوها فى اللى كتبته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حاكم أحنا بقينا فى مُنتدى أسكندرانى *​​ :smile01​
> *[FONT=&quot]وماله ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بس هنعمل أية فى الصليب المدقوق على الرسغ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو حلالٌ لكف اليد حرامٌ على مستندات الدولة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو شيلنا خانة البطاقة – معناه – اى شاب مسلم ممكن يضحك على بنت مسيحية ويتجوزها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعكس طبعا صحيح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. لأنه لايوجد فى البطاقة ( خانة ) تمنع ذلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> مع ملاحظة أن كلا الديانتين تمنع الزواج من أى دين مُخالف لدين الزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تبقوا تغيروا ( مفاهيمكم الدينية ) والكنيسة توافق أنها تجوز مسلم من مسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو الأزهر يوافق أنه يجوز مسيحى من مسلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> نبقى ساعتها ( متنورين ناعوتيين )[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]و نطالب بأزالة خانة الدين من البطايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فهل مطلوب من " السيسى " أنه يغير البطاقة مُخالفاً للثوابت الدينية عند ( المصريين ) ؟!
> ...



اوﻻ اللى عايز يعمل صليب يعمل اللى يعمل وشم يعمل دى حريه شخصيه
احنا بنتكلم على مفهوم دوله بتتعامل مع شعبها ومواطنيها بان خانه الديانه خانه مهمه تستدعى كتابتها فى البطاقه 
لو واحد عايز يشترك فى نادى اجتماعى او رياضى هتكون الاستمارة اللى بيملاها مطلوب فى بباناتها الديانه وقيس على كل ده 
بالنسبه للارتباط محدش بيجى بحب حد يقوله هات بطاقتك[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> اوﻻ اللى عايز يعمل صليب يعمل اللى يعمل وشم يعمل دى حريه شخصيه


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للصليب على الرسغ ( الحرية الشخصية ) طبعا من حقك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه أستعلان ( بفخر ) بمسيحيتك 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تستنكرين وضعها فى البطاقة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]هرد على الكلام اللى انتى مسحتيه *​​[/FONT]  :smile01:smile01:smile01​


soso a قال:


> احنا بنتكلم على مفهوم دوله بتتعامل مع شعبها ومواطنيها بان خانه الديانه خانه مهمه تستدعى كتابتها فى البطاقه
> 
> *وامور الزواج ليه حل بان يبقى لو الشخص عايز يتزوج مدنى براحته عايز يتجوز كنسى او على ايد مؤذون براحته*​


 *[FONT=&quot]تقصدى يبقى عندنا قانونين للزواج واحد دينى وآخر زواج مدنى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب أى قانون فيهم يتم إعلائه على الآخر ويُبطل أحكامه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشرحها لك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت مسيحية ورحت أتجوزتها مدنى ..وفقاً للقانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخدت مسلمة أتجوزتها عادى على يد مأذون ( راجل طِفس معلش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو قلتى نحط شرط فى المدنى بعدم الجمع بين أكثر من زوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك أنا أتجوزت بموجب قانون تاااانى خالص وشرع بيعطينى الحق فى الجمع  مالوش علاقة بالمدنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو أقولك ...تعالى نعكسها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحى اتجوز فى الكنيسة ...وبعدين زهق من مراته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعجبته واحدة راح متجوزها مدنى على مراته المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة هنا هتعترض ؟ وانتى مالك ياكنيسة ؟ أنا راجل مدنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى الحال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك خانة الدين فى البطاقة مهمة لأن الدين فى حياتكم مهم
[FONT=&quot]ويقوم عليه أسرة 
[FONT=&quot]ويقوم على الأسرة مجتمع شرقى مُتدين ومُتعبِد [FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]حافظ على ثوابته 


[/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

*اسمحولى ادخل فى الحوار عن موضوع الديانة فى البطاقة 
سوسو معلشى حبيبتى عاوزة افهم بس قصدك 
بأن الدين ميتحطش فى البطاااقة ؟؟؟!!!!!!
مش ده اللى هيحسسك بانك فى دولة مدنية 
التغيير يجى فى العقول مش فى البطايق يا سوسو 
بالعكس موووضع الديانة فى البطاقة مهم جدا 
سواء للمسيحى او المسلم 

*​


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للصليب على الرسغ ( الحرية الشخصية ) طبعا من حقك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه أستعلان ( بفخر ) بمسيحيتك
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا تستنكرين وضعها فى البطاقة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



طبعا بفتخر بمسيحيتى وبدليل على ده بتلقينا لبسين سلاسل عليها صليب وبلاقينا دقين صليب فى ايدينا 
لكن ببساطه وضع خانه الدينا فى البطاقه ده بيساعد الدوله  على التمييز 
واحنا بنرفض التمييز 
عايزين نتعامل مع بعض من خلال دوله عدل وقانون ومساواة بين جميع المواطنين المسلمين والمسيحين والادينيين والملحدين[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هرد على الكلام اللى انتى مسحتيه *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :smile01:smile01:smile01​
> *[FONT=&quot]تقصدى يبقى عندنا قانونين للزواج واحد دينى وآخر زواج مدنى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب أى قانون فيهم يتم إعلائه على الآخر ويُبطل أحكامه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشرحها لك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت مسيحية ورحت أتجوزتها مدنى ..وفقاً للقانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخدت مسلمة أتجوزتها عادى على يد مأذون ( راجل طِفس معلش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولو قلتى نحط شرط فى المدنى بعدم الجمع بين أكثر من زوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك أنا أتجوزت بموجب قانون تاااانى خالص وشرع بيعطينى الحق فى الجمع  مالوش علاقة بالمدنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أو أقولك ...تعالى نعكسها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسيحى اتجوز فى الكنيسة ...وبعدين زهق من مراته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فعجبته واحدة راح متجوزها مدنى على مراته المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة هنا هتعترض ؟ وانتى مالك ياكنيسة ؟ أنا راجل مدنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاى الحال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك خانة الدين فى البطاقة مهمة لأن الدين فى حياتكم مهم
> ...



انا رجعت الكلام وعلشان كده مسحته 
خانه الديانه مكتوبه فى شهاده الميلاد 
وكمان فى اوارق تانيه بتطلبها فى الكنيسه زى اقرار موانع 
فاستحاله مسلم يتجوز مسيحيه او العكس منغير ما يعرفوا [/FONT]


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اسمحولى ادخل فى الحوار عن موضوع الديانة فى البطاقة
> سوسو معلشى حبيبتى عاوزة افهم بس قصدك
> بأن الدين ميتحطش فى البطاااقة ؟؟؟!!!!!!
> مش ده اللى هيحسسك بانك فى دولة مدنية
> ...



خانه تستخدم للتميز يا رورو 
واحنا ضد التمييز


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> خانه تستخدم للتميز يا رورو
> واحنا ضد التمييز


*لا التمييز مش ان ديانتك تتكتب فى البطاقة ولا لا 
التمييز فى اشياء تانية كتير 
زى مثلا الوظايف الكبيرة مش بيتحط فيها واحد مسيحى 
التمييز موجود فى العقول ومترسخ جواها 
التعامل ع اننا اقلية ملناش الحق فى حاجات كتير فى بلدنا 
هو ده التمييز *:66:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يناير 2015)

> Dona Nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا التمييز مش ان ديانتك تتكتب فى البطاقة ولا لا
> التمييز فى اشياء تانية كتير
> زى مثلا الوظايف الكبيرة مش بيتحط فيها واحد مسيحى
> التمييز موجود فى العقول ومترسخ جواها
> ...



ايوه كلامك صح 
التمييز مش بالبطاقه بس 
التمييز موجود فى عقول الناس وﻻزم نحاربه 
وبدايتها اننا نشيل مفهوم كلمه مسيحى ومسلم من قاموسنا 
ونخلى الدين فى بيوت الصلاة فقط

ونحارب الجهل ونهتم بالتعليم مش نربى كراهيه فى عقول الاطفال بالمدراس فى حصص الدين وانتى عارفه بيحصل ايه 
من مدرسى التربيه الدينه من الجانبيين كل ده بياثر على المجتمع 
الموضوع اكبر من خانه ديانه فى بطاقه
موضوع البطاقه ده خطوه من 100خطوه ممكن تكون الاهم 
او الاقل اهميه لكن اعتقد انها ممكن تكون بدايه قوية من الدوله لالغاء التمييز او بمعنى اصح تحسسنى انها عايزه تقضى عليه وتحاربه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> ايوه كلامك صح
> التمييز مش بالبطاقه بس
> التمييز موجود فى عقول الناس وﻻزم نحاربه
> وبدايتها اننا نشيل مفهوم كلمه مسيحى ومسلم من قاموسنا
> ...


*كل كلامك ده كويس جدااااا 
يبقى متفقين ان التمييز موجود فى العقول *
*لو كل ده اتغير وفضلت الديانة موجودة فى البطاقة 
هتحسى بالتغيير الحقيقى* 
:t25::t25::t25:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كل كلامك ده كويس جدااااا
> يبقى متفقين ان التمييز موجود فى العقول *
> *لو كل ده اتغير وفضلت الديانة موجودة فى البطاقة
> هتحسى بالتغيير الحقيقى*
> :t25::t25::t25:​



فى عقول مين بقااااااااااااا ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فى عقول مين بقااااااااااااا ؟؟


*فى عقول الاغلبية من المسلمين المتشددين 
اللى بيمنعوا التهنئة فى العيد 
واللى بيمنعوا من التعامل معانا *
:vava::vava:​


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2015)

أممممممممممم هو الموضوع اتقلب كده ليه على موضوع تاني خالص هههههههههههههه، بهدي نفوس بس....
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أممممممممممم هو الموضوع اتقلب كده ليه على موضوع تاني خالص هههههههههههههه، بهدي نفوس بس....
> ​


*ماهى كل الشوارع منفدة ع بعض 
يوووه قصدى المواضيع :smile02*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2015)

*


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:







			انا و اخواتى المسيحيين اللى مش لاقين كنيسة يصلوا فيها ولما يصلوا فى حجرة يُقال عليها ( مضيفة ) لازم يتقتل واحد منهم او اتنين على ايد حبايبنا المسلمين ، 

الكام ورقة دول اهم من الزيارة والتهنئة ( شعارات )




			خوف إية وبتاع إية  !!! .هما المسيحيين  بيخافوا برضو !!! ..احنا بنحبوة إلى أن يثبت صدق كلامة :ura1:

وان لم يثبت عااااااااااااادى جداااااا المسيحيين لهم المسيح فقط ( ملعون من اتكل على ذراع بشر )




			لية هو عزل مرسى كان إنقلاب عسكرى  شكلك إخوانية ههههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...








			الظاهر انك انتى اللى اخوانيه طالما فهمتى كلامى بالمشقلب !!!
نقول تانى وماله ده حتى التكرار يعلم ....الشطار 
ببساطه ..هو احنا كنا لسه بنتعرف ع نوايا السيسى تجاه المسيحيين ..يعنى هو محتاج يعمل اكتر من اللى عمله علشان يثبت لنا حسن النوايا  
لا والف لا اللى عمله اكبر مليون مره من كنيسه تتبنى هنا ولا هناك..ااه بقولها تانى ع فكره
انكروا براحتكوا ...هتقولوا مطبلاتيه وماله قولوا 
اصل ف ناس كده كانوا لازم يمشوا الطريق لاخره علشان يصدقوا 
يعنى كان لازم تكملوا مع الاخوان علشان اللى يفضل عايش من بعدهم يكتب التاريخ ويقول ويحكى عن رفاهية المسيحيين ف عهدهم
وبعدين خلاص يعنى عدى ع حكمه 100 سنه وحكمنا انه بيحبنا كده وكده ولا نص نص!!!!
طيب انتوا مأخدتوش بالكوا انه قفل محطة البنزين اللى جنب الكاتدرائيه بالضبه والمفتاح وطبعا ده كان طلب من البابا ..
الراجل اتحدى شيوخ الظلام وفتاوى القهاوى وجه لعندنا مادد ايده بالسلام والمحبه ودى بدايه مش نهايه ..سيبوا بقى الدنيا تمشى ..ف حاجات ممكن تتعمل بهدوء وعقل مش لازم نعملها اعلانات يعنى وطالما العلاقه مع الكنيسه فيها محبه وتفاهم يبقى ليه نقلق ولا صح احنا ليه نصبر عليه اصلا 
فعلا ميستاهلشى ده حتى انسان مزعج جه يعيد علينا بدون ميعاد سابق من الشعب !! ربنا يرحمنا ويسامح الاخوان والسلفيين اللى بهتوا علينا !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2015)

*بالنسبه بقى لموضوع خانة الديانه اللى محيراكوا  وبتطالبوا بحذفها..وافرحتاااه
فاكرينها خطوه لصالحنا! بامارة ايه !؟
بامارة الناس البسيطه اللى ممكن تتخدع ف اى شخص ببساطه وتصدق انه مسيحى وتجوزه بنتها ..
طيب احنا الامن عندنا اما بيشتبه ف شخص داخل نادى الكنيسه ولا داخل ورا بنت من البنات بيوقفوه وبيطلبوا البطاقه وقتها بقى هنقوله ايه ؟ احلف كده انك مسيحى ههههههههه
للاسف احنا مبقناش عارفين عاوزين ايه ودى كارثه ف حد ذاتها !*


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بالنسبه بقى لموضوع خانة الديانه اللى محيراكوا  وبتطالبوا بحذفها..وافرحتاااه
> فاكرينها خطوه لصالحنا! بامارة ايه !؟
> بامارة الناس البسيطه اللى ممكن تتخدع ف اى شخص ببساطه وتصدق انه مسيحى وتجوزه بنتها ..
> طيب احنا الامن عندنا اما بيشتبه ف شخص داخل نادى الكنيسه ولا داخل ورا بنت من البنات بيوقفوه وبيطلبوا البطاقه وقتها بقى هنقوله ايه ؟ احلف كده انك مسيحى ههههههههه
> للاسف احنا مبقناش عارفين عاوزين ايه ودى كارثه ف حد ذاتها !*



طبعاً لازم تحلفوه لو قال الحق يبقى صادق لكن لو قال الحقيقة يبقى صادق برضو، لكن لو حلف كذب دخلوه وسبوه هايخش النار ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

قبل إلغاء الديانة من البطاقة عليكم وعلينا وعلى جميعنا إلغاء النص الثاني من الدستور وهو دين الدولة الإسلام،أعتقد أن هذا النص موجود بكافة الدساتير العربية وهو أساس التمييز والتفرقة على أساس الدين .. لا تلتفتوا للفرعيات، هناك أساس يجب أن ننطلق منه جميعاً ... فمدنية الدولة ستبدأ يوم إلغاء هذا النص .. وعندها مش فارقة خانة الديانة لأنها ستكون ديكور في البطاقة ...

والسلامو عليكو جميعاً ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]المادة الثانية من الدستور  ...حماية لينا جميعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مانقدرش نلغى شرايع الناس بجرة قلم ...وأحنا بنشرب نسكافية قدام الأنترنت*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المادة الثانية لم تلغ أبدا أبدا حق أحتكام غير المسلم الى شرائعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندنا الأدلة طبعا ومش كلام مُرسل ولا قعدة مصطبة هى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولة لم تخط خطاً واحداً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى لوائح الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا كنيسة ...أحكمى شعبى كما يقول أنجيلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالك بقى ومال المادة الثانية ؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعباكم فى أية ؟؟؟
أتمنى أننا نهدى وأحنا بنقرا لأن ( حتى المسلم ) مش فاهم يعنى أية مادة ثانية أصلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو شايفها بتقول [FONT=&quot]الإ[/FONT]سلام وخلاص

:new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

تبريرك لا قيمة له إذا كان هناك دستور يفصل الدين عن الدولة ضمن تشريعات مدنية، هذا البند هو من أعطى الولاية للمسلم دون سواه، ومن منع المسيحي من تقلّد مناصب هامة في الدولة، هذا البند هو من سمح للآيات القرآنية أن تُفرض على المسيحي ضمن مناهج التربية وهو من سهّل عملية تحويل الديانة من مسيحي لمسلم وليس العكس،

بعيداً عن حجتك أعلاه، لأن لها مخارج كثيرة، ممكن تشرح ما الذي يمنع بإلغاء هذه المادة؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*أعطونى مثال واحد بالأسماء
عمن مُنع من تقلد منصب
أنا عندى أسماء فى مواقع قيادية وسيادية كبيرة
وتلغى حدوتة ولاية المسلم دى
من عنده أدلة أهلاا وسهلا
كلام مصاطب بتاع فيس وانترنت 
ماليش فيه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أبرر ..أنا أشرح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وشروحاتى جميييييييعها بأدلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من يستطع أن يُفند بأدلة فليأت بها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الدولة لم تتدخل فى لوائح الكنيسة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة وضعت لوائحها بمنتهى الحرية ووفقاً لأنجيلها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده دليل غير هذا فليأتنى به
[FONT=&quot]ومن ليس عنده فليقرأ ربما يتعلم [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وجود وزير ( غير مسلم ) فى وزارة على رأس مسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تلغى فكرة ولاية غير المسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجود وزيرة سيدة مسيحية على رأس وزارة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين عدم ولاية غير المسلم هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجود رؤساء محاكم أستئناف منهم ( القاهرة ) مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بيحكم على مسلمين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين عدم ولاية غير المسلم هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ننتظر أدلتكم ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

هات اسم رئيس وزراء مسيحي ،، رئيس للقوات المسلحة ،، استثني سوريا ولبنان. هات اسم وزير تربية وتعليم، وزير داخلية، وزير دفاع مسيحي ،،، هات اسم محافظ مسيحي (يارب يطلع في مصر فيه مسيحيين)

سيبك من الكنيسة، يعني ما أحلاها الدولة وهي حاشرة نفسها في لوائح الكنيسة لأنو ما بطلع لها طالما هي مسمية نفسها دولة دينية.

نتابع، هات من المناهج المدرسية نصوص من الإنجيل متل النصوص من القرآن.


----------



## soul & life (11 يناير 2015)

هو احنا جالنا رئيس جمهورية مسيحى قبل كده واحنا محسناش؟؟؟ اصلا المسيحى مينفعش يتجرأ ويرشح نفسه مهما بلغت قيمته وقامته !!! ده ليه لانه مش عاوز ؟!

 وبعدين لحد الان  بعض التخصصات من كليات معينة ممنوع انتساب المسيحى  للاقسام دى
وفين المحافظ المسيحى  ؟؟؟
وضباط الشرطة علشان يكون فى ضابط شرطة مسيحى  دى محتاجة معجزة 

الوزراء المسيحيين اللى حضرتك بتستند بوجودهم فى الوزارت دول يتعدوا على الصوابع على مدى سنين طويلة  و بيكونوا  لهم مكانة فى مجال تخصصهم دون غيرهم  بجانب انهم لهم ضهر ووسطة علشان كده وصلوا للمنصب ده غير كده فى آلاف من المسيحيين اصحاب كفاءة ومبيوصلوش وبتحجب عنهم كتير من المناصب  ووجودهم بيكون مهمش جدا فى وظائف ادارية


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

متابع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

هو فى ضباط أمن دوله مسيحيين.!

يعني الضباط اللي بيحققوا فى قضايا تغيير المسلمين ديانتهم.فى منهم مسيحيين.؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو فى ضباط أمن دوله مسيحيين.!
> 
> يعني الضباط اللي بيحققوا فى قضايا تغيير المسلمين ديانتهم.فى منهم مسيحيين.؟



ياحبيبي كل سكر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

اللي عمله السيسي اللي فى قاده مُسلمين عملوا أكتر منه زمان.

زيارته شيء يُحسب ليه هو قبل ما يُحسب للمسيحيين.

زيارته لن تغير شيء.لكنها فقط أعطت إنطباع جيد لدي كل الشعب المسيحي.

كان يجب أن يستقبله البابا والشعب لإنه فى بيت الرب .

"لِتَخْضَعْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ لِلسَّلاَطِين الْفَائِقَةِ* لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مِنَ اللهِ وَالسَّلاَطِينُ الْكَائِنَةُ هِيَ مُرَتَّبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ. *حَتَّى إِنَّ مَنْ يُقَاوِمُ السُّلْطَانَ يُقَاوِمُ تَرْتِيبَ اللهِ وَالْمُقَاوِمُونَ سَيَأْخُذُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ دَيْنُونَةً. فَإِنَّ الْحُكَّامَ لَيْسُوا خَوْفاً لِلأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ بَلْ لِلشِّرِّيرَةِ. أَفَتُرِيدُ أَنْ لاَ تَخَافَ السُّلْطَانَ؟ افْعَلِ الصَّلاَحَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ مَدْحٌ مِنْهُ. لأَنَّهُ خَادِمُ اللهِ لِلصَّلاَحِ!   وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ الشَّرَّ فَخَفْ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ السَّيْفَ عَبَثاً إِذْ هُوَ خَادِمُ اللهِ مُنْتَقِمٌ لِلْغَضَبِ مِنَ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ. لِذَلِكَ يَلْزَمُ أَنْ يُخْضَعَ لَهُ لَيْسَ بِسَبَبِ الْغَضَبِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً بِسَبَبِ الضَّمِيرِ. فَإِنَّكُمْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا تُوفُونَ الْجِزْيَةَ أَيْضاً إِذْ هُمْ خُدَّامُ اللهِ مُواظِبُونَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِعَيْنِهِ. فَأَعْطُوا الْجَمِيعَ حُقُوقَهُمُ: الْجِزْيَةَ لِمَنْ لَهُ الْجِزْيَةُ. الْجِبَايَةَ لِمَنْ لَهُ الْجِبَايَةُ. وَالْخَوْفَ لِمَنْ لَهُ الْخَوْفُ. *وَالإِكْرَامَ لِمَنْ لَهُ الإِكْرَامُ*\" 

بل يجب أن يُصلي كل الشعب لأجله .​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

ياجماعة ..اتمنى اننا نعطى لأنفسنا فرصة الفهم قبل فرص الهجوم
المادة التانية بتاعة الدين الاسلامى موجودة
الشريعة الأسلامية بتقول انه لا ولاااااية لغير المسلم على المسلم.
لكن احنا فى مصر عندنا رؤساء محاكم آستئناف غير مسلمين
بيحكموا على مسلمين بمؤبدات واعدام ...
هل وظيفة القاضى تعتبر ولاية ؟
اكيد طبعاااااا
اذن اين هى الشريعة التى استمسك بها الدستور المصرى ؟
لية بقى بندخل فى حارات درامية ...هات لنا محافظ ...هات لنا رئيس وزرا
وفيه ضباط أمن دولة مسيحيين ...ايوة ..وامن الدولة فى عهد من العهود
كانوا بيعذبوا الجماعات الأسلامية وبيعتقلووووهم بدون محاكمات
بالنسبة لعدد الوزرا  او اى منصب آخر ...بيبقى نسبة وتناسب مع العدد
80 مليون ...غير 15 مليون ..ماعندناش منطق حسابى ؟!!!
انا أثبت كدة ان الشريعة اللى حضراتكم مرعوبين منها 
او عايزين ترعبوا نفسكم بالعافية ...غير موجودة 
الا فى مخيلة المتأسلمين وتجار الدين بجميع اصنافهم  
غير موجودة تطبيقيا ....اللى عنده أدلة أخرى يتفضل يقدمها
اللى ينكر الحقائق اللى ذكرتها يقدم لى حقائق بأدلة موازية ليها


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياجماعة ..اتمنى اننا نعطى لأنفسنا فرصة الفهم قبل فرص الهجوم
> المادة التانية بتاعة الدين الاسلامى موجودة
> الشريعة الأسلامية بتقول انه لا ولاااااية لغير المسلم على المسلم.
> لكن احنا فى مصر عندنا رؤساء محاكم آستئناف غير مسلمين
> ...



لا إنتَ أثبتت ببساطة أنه لا يوجد مسيحي يأخذ مناصب حساسة في البلد مش لأنه غير كفؤ ، ببساطة لأنه مسيحي ، ببساطة لأننا في دولة البند التاني فيها بعطيها صبغة دينية تجعل هناك أغلبية ووأقلية بناءً على الدين ... يعني باختصار مطبقة بكامل حذافيرها !

مش قادر تحكي ما فيه رئيس وزراء مسيحي؟ لا يوجد ولا مسيحي قادر أن يكون رئيس وزراء؟ رئيس الجيش؟ محافظ؟ وزير تربية وتعليم؟ وزير داخلية؟ 

*أستاذ عبود، ببساطة قول لا يوجد، والتطبيق الفعلي على أرض الواقع يُثبت أن البند الثاني يُميّز بين أبناء الوطن على أرض الواقع. ونقلب الصفحة.* 



> 80 مليون ...غير 15 مليون ..ماعندناش منطق حسابى ؟!!!



على حساب سيد عبود ، مش إنتَ نفسك بشحمك ودمك قبل يمكن أسبوعين زمان كنت رافض فكرة الأقليات وبتحارب النشطاء الذين يدعون بالحقوق لهؤلاء الأقلية وبلقطوا عيش من وراهم؟ شو جرى يا هل ترى وغيّرت وجهة نظرك وصار عندك أقلية وأغلبية؟؟ البند الثاني يالي بقول أن دين الدولة الإسلام هو يالي أعطاك هذه الأعداد والنسبة! 

الأغلبية يا سيد عبود ليست بالدين بل بالانتماء الحزبي والعمل لصالح الدول، ولو فرضنا أننا لسنا بهذا الوعي الحزبي، يبقى حساب الأغلبية والأقلية بكون بناءً على الجاليات المهاجرة لبلد ما. مش بين أبناء الوطن الواحد بناءً على الدين !

*سؤالي لك: لماذا تخشى أن تُحذف هذه المادة من الدستور؟ ماذا ستخسر البلاد أي بلد من حذف هذه المادة لو كانت الأمور مثلما أنتَ تسعى للتصوير: الحياة بامبي في ظل هذه المادة؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

الكلام فى الشأن والدستور المصري
للمصريين فقط ..
فكما نحترم الشعوب الأخرى فى تقرير مصيرها
على غير المصرى ان يحترم هو الآخر تقرير مصيرنا
ولا ينتقد ماليس من شأنه ...فضلا على انتقاد ما لايفهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

لازلت قطعا ارفض لفظة الاقليات 
وارفض التصنيف
كلامى على تشريع مصرى موجود ...توليت شرحه فقط


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> الكلام فى الشأن والدستور المصري
> للمصريين فقط ..
> فكما نحترم الشعوب الأخرى فى تقرير مصيرها
> على غير المصرى ان يحترم هو الآخر تقرير مصيرنا
> ولا ينتقد ماليس من شأنه ...فضلا على انتقاد ما لايفهم



صديقي أنا لستُ من النوع الذي أفلّت كلمة أو حرف قلته ... أنتَ ادعيت أن البند الثاني لا يضر ، وادعيتَ أن هذا البند لا يؤثر على وضع المسيحي في بلده ... ومع ذلك لم تأتِ بدليل وحيد ويتيم على كلامك.  حجتك الوحيدة القضاة. 

نضيف لأسألتنا: هل يوجد مسيحي رئيس جامعة حكومية؟ يارب يكون فيه ... فمن غير المعقول أن المسيحيين غير جديرين أو لا يمتلكون الكفاءة ليكونوا رؤوساء جامعات ؟

ادعيتَ سابقاً أنك لا تقبل بمصطلح أقلية وأغلبية ، وها أنتَ اليوم تصنّف العالم والشعب بناءً على أغلبية وأقلية بناءً على دينهم ...

*هل عندك إجابات على أسألتي السابقة؟ تفضل وإشرح لنا نحن الذين لا نفهم روعة وعظمة البند الثاني من الدستور والذي هو واحد عند أغلب الدول العربية؟ بعيداً عن الوتر الذي تكرره كلما حشرك أحدهم في زاوية ما : أنتَ لستَ مصري .. وكأنك مثلاً مذيعي القنوات الذين يتناقشون الشأن المصري والسعودي والمغربي والأردني يمتلكون جنسيات تلك البلدان .. منطق ضعيف غير مقبول في من يدّعي أنه الأفهم وألأشطر والأذكى بين زملاؤه *

*أعيد وأقول لك صديقي: لو لم تمتلك إجابات ببساطة قل: لا أمتلك إجابات ونقلب الصفحة.*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو فى ضباط أمن دوله مسيحيين.!
> 
> يعني الضباط اللي بيحققوا فى قضايا تغيير المسلمين ديانتهم.فى منهم مسيحيين.؟



لأ طبعاً مفيش مسيحيين بيشتغلوا فى أمن الدولة ولا المخابرات الهههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اللي عمله السيسي اللي فى قاده مُسلمين عملوا أكتر منه زمان.
> 
> زيارته شيء يُحسب ليه هو قبل ما يُحسب للمسيحيين.
> 
> ...



فرحت المسيحيين وعلمت المسلمين يحبوا الكفرة ههههههههههههه
كسبنا اية إحنا بقا من الزيارة  !! ما احنا فرحانيين على طول 
احنا عايزيين نبنى الكنايس   علشان الناس الغلابة اللى عايزة تمارس حقوقها فى الطقوس الدينية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2015)

م





R.O.R.O قال:


> *فى عقول الاغلبية من المسلمين المتشددين
> اللى بيمنعوا التهنئة فى العيد
> واللى بيمنعوا من التعامل معانا *
> :vava::vava:​


وكمان .. القادة الحكام 
والإتنين ضحية *دين *

واحنا عاملين مش واخدين بالنا علشان مفيش فايدة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

> أنتَ لستَ مصري



لو سألتك إنتا مصري تقولي أيه تقولي مصري وأبن مصري وأبن مصر مضحوك عليه.

"تيمو"..قلتلك كتير إبتعد عن الشأن الداخلي.وإلا تنتهي علآقتنا . عآيزني سرب أسرار مُخابراتيه.!خون بلدي!

ترآه ما يحصل وترآني ما بفهمك ع شي.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

> نقلب الصفحة


هيتقلب التوبيك كله ع عقبيه ويحشر مع من لا زاوية لديه.
إما أن تُعطي الفيل نابيه أو أن تنفخ فى البوق لتُذعج أذنيه
أو أن تكون "ليثاً" حين تخطو قدميه حوله الفرائس ولا تأتي إليه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

هو احنا اذاي كدة بجد ؟؟؟ 
احنا السنة اللي فاتت .. كان حرام ان مسلم يعيد على مسيحي ... 
السنة دي الرئيس زار الكتدرائية .. وكأنه بيوجه رسالة للعالم كله .. بكلمة مصريين .. 
نسيب كل ده ونقوول بناء كنايس و دور عبادة .. يا جماعة واحدة واحدة .. 
انا شايفة ان بقى في نوع من الجحووود العااااام .. ومافيش حاجة مهما كانت هتعجب .. 
الراجل ده بيغير واحدة واحدة .. واللي متابعه كويس ومش بيهاجم وخلاص .. هيعرف انه بيعمل 
اللي اقوى من بناء الكنايس حاليا .. بيغير افكار ارهايية وبيحسن صورة المسحيين ف العيون يعني بدل ما احنا كفرة لا احنا شركاء الوطن ومصريين .. يعني واحدة واحدة .. انا شايفة ان الخطوة اللي عملها دي مهمة جدا جدا وكانت رائعة منه وكلمته كانت مالهاش حل ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

> السنة دي الرئيس زار الكتدرائية .. وكأنه بيوجه رسالة للعالم كله .. بكلمة مصريين ..


بس برضو ازاي يعطل القداس 10 دقايق 
ده بيستعبط الصراحه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2015)

*من  فضلكوا يا جماعه نهدى لغة الحوار شويه مفيش داعى نخلق مشاكل بلا اى داعى والا هضطر اغلق الموضوع ..*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ازاي يعطل القداس 10 دقايق
> ده بيستعبط الصراحه



يا توتة النقطة دي هتموتني ناقصة عمر 

اولا ... الوعظة بتاعت قداس العيد بتبقى طويلة واغلبيتها شكر للاسماء اللي حضروا القداااس  ... وماحدش كان بيتكلم ولا يفتح بوقوا 

ثانيا .. كلمته كانت بعد القراءات يعني قبل رفع الحمل ومش جاية مثلا ف وقت الانجيل عشان الهجوم ده 

ثالثا .... احنا ماحدش قدرنا التقدير ده قبل كدة .. ولا جالنا بمحبة باينة ف تعبيرات وشه ونبرة صوته .. كل حاجة فيه كانى بتقولنا انتو مصريين وانا بحبكم ...

رابعا .. الشعب اللي هتف ليه ده من محبة كبيرة وتقدير لشخصه اللي قدرنا وجالنا ..  
واحترمنا ووصل رسالة للعالم كله ان المسيحين مصريين قبل كل حاجة .. ربنا عارف اللي ف القلووب وعارف ان ده نابع من محبتهم .. وربنا عمره ما يضايق من محبة ابدا ...

خامسا .. ودي الاهم عندي .. ربنا مش شوية طقوس محطوطة لو ماتنفذتش يبقى ربنا هيغضب .. ربنا ابسط من كدة وعالم بالقلوب وعالم ان ده تقدير واحترام لانسان قدرنا واحترمنا ف الاول .. انسان يعتبر بيعادي العالم بالحركة دي وماهموش .. 

مش عارفة اقول ايه بجد .. 
انا مش بطبل ولا من اللي بيحبوا التطبيل .
بس ف نفس الوقت مش من اللي بيعارض ع الفاضي و المليان 
واللي بيشوف الوحش وبس ويسيب الحلو .. 
الاعتدال حلوووو ...


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

على رايىء الاخوان
السيسى فى مولد النبى هاجم الاسلام  وفى عيد الميلاد قال بنحبكم ومش عاجبنا ازاى
المفروض اللى يزعل الاخوان يبقى العكس عندنا ههههههه
السيسى فكرة اراة تنويرى والا مكنش قدر قال ازاى فية نصوص يتقال عليها مقدسة تقول ان 1,7 مليار يقتلوا سبعة مليار عشان هما يعيشوا
بنفس القياس  ناخد  حرية الاخر فى عبادتة  وبناء دور عبادتة
بس الموضوع واحدة واحدة  خبطتين فى الراس توجع 
صعب  يقلب التربيزة مرة واحدة كفاية انة فية فكر محتلف من اكبر راس فى الدولة
الا كل واحد تحتية تحسى انة معندوش مخ كل اللى بيقولة بتوجيهات من السيد الرئيس هنعمل كذا كذا ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*موكا كلامك عجبنى اوووووووووووووووووووى 
وصح جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
*​


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من  فضلكوا يا جماعه نهدى لغة الحوار شويه مفيش داعى نخلق مشاكل بلا اى داعى والا هضطر اغلق الموضوع ..*



طيب انا معملتيش حاجه 

انا قاعده اتفرج هنا 

تقفلوا موضوع ليه بقى 
ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *موكا كلامك عجبنى اوووووووووووووووووووى
> وصح جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> *​




لاء مش صح انتوا اللى مش فاهمينى يا جماحه ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> لاء مش صح انتوا اللى مش فاهمينى يا جماحه ههههههههههه


*لا صح بقى ههههههههههههههه 
طيب ايه رايك فى كلام استاذ عبود 
مش اننا نمشى ع المادة التانية من الدستور ده نوع من التمييز فى بلد 
موجود فيها مسيحين ؟؟ 
ده اللى المفروض يتغير مش تقوليلى الديانة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> طيب انا معملتيش حاجه
> 
> انا قاعده اتفرج هنا
> 
> ...


*
ملاك برىء يا ناس :ranting:
خلاص تنزل المره دى علشان خاطرك انتى بس يا سوسوو :smil12:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هو احنا اذاي كدة بجد ؟؟؟
> احنا السنة اللي فاتت .. كان حرام ان مسلم يعيد على مسيحي ...
> السنة دي الرئيس زار الكتدرائية .. وكأنه بيوجه رسالة للعالم كله .. بكلمة مصريين ..
> نسيب كل ده ونقوول بناء كنايس و دور عبادة .. يا جماعة واحدة واحدة ..
> ...





SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *يا توتة النقطة دي هتموتني ناقصة عمر *
> 
> اولا ... الوعظة بتاعت قداس العيد بتبقى طويلة واغلبيتها شكر للاسماء اللي حضروا القداااس  ... وماحدش كان بيتكلم ولا يفتح بوقوا
> 
> ...



كــلام جميل ومقنع .. يستــــحق التقيــــيم​


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا صح بقى ههههههههههههههه
> طيب ايه رايك فى كلام استاذ عبود
> مش اننا نمشى ع المادة التانية من الدستور ده نوع من التمييز فى بلد
> موجود فيها مسيحين ؟؟
> ...



لاء انا مع المادة الثانيه معنديش فيها مشاكل 
ههههههههههه 
ايه رايك بقى


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ملاك برىء يا ناس :ranting:
> خلاص تنزل المره دى علشان خاطرك انتى بس يا سوسوو :smil12:*



:* 


يخليكى ليا يا حبى


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> لاء انا مع المادة الثانيه معنديش فيها مشاكل
> ههههههههههه
> ايه رايك بقى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يناير 2015)

انتوا لو ركزتوا في كلام عبود . 
المادة الثانية اصلا تقريبا مش مفعلة بشكل كامل . 
و مش هتفرق كثير صدقوني سواء موجودة ولا لأ .


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2015)

سوْال للاستاذ عبود علشان انا اتلخبط بصراحه  
ازاي بتقول هنا الشريعه غير موجودة وغير مطبقة فعليا في القانون المصري وفي نفس الوقت كل كلامك وحجتك مع المسلمين اللي هنا زي الاستاذ ياسر الجندي مثلا ان الشريعه أصلا مطبقه في مصر واحنا مش محتاجين حزب إسلامي علشان يطبقها لانها بالفعل متطبقه والكلام ده تقريبا كان لِسَّه من قريب في موضوع الاستاذ جرجس ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


>


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> سوْال للاستاذ عبود علشان انا اتلخبط بصراحه
> ازاي بتقول هنا الشريعه غير موجودة وغير مطبقة فعليا في القانون المصري وفي نفس الوقت كل كلامك وحجتك مع المسلمين اللي هنا زي الاستاذ ياسر الجندي مثلا ان الشريعه أصلا مطبقه في مصر واحنا مش محتاجين حزب إسلامي علشان يطبقها لانها بالفعل متطبقه والكلام ده تقريبا كان لِسَّه من قريب في موضوع الاستاذ جرجس ؟؟؟؟؟



الصراحة أنا داخل أتغزّل فيكي وأسلّم عليكي ... طيب بتسلمي افتحي الزوار عندك  المهم يا ستي أنا مع العودة للحكم الملكي ما قبل الثورة يالي أطاحت بمصر ، وما قبل السادات الذي قنن أسلمة الدولة .. لا فيه ناس بتحلف يمين إنها مش بتفرق ، طيب طالما مش بتفرق تتلغي


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> الصراحة أنا داخل أتغزّل فيكي وأسلّم عليكي ... طيب بتسلمي افتحي الزوار عندك  المهم يا ستي أنا مع العودة للحكم الملكي ما قبل الثورة يالي أطاحت بمصر ، وما قبل السادات الذي قنن أسلمة الدولة .. لا فيه ناس بتحلف يمين إنها مش بتفرق ، طيب طالما مش بتفرق تتلغي



هههههه ممنوع التغزل هنا يا أستاذ تيمو :t33:
أنا مع الملكية بردو في اوضاع وظروف معينه ، لكنها طبعا أفضل بكتير من الفقر والنكد اللي شوفناه بعد ثورة يوليو ، واحنا لنتكلم من واقع كل اللي الناس حاساه وشايفاه، حتي لو أنكر البعض 

أنا بقا عايزه اعلق علي الموضوع نفسه 
زيارة السيسي لازم نبصلها بتجرد ، بعيد عن السياسة ، لانها كانت زيارة وديه للمعايده ، فمن من المنطلق ده هي لفته ظريفه منه 
والا كده يبقا احنا بقينا شعب مبالغ فيه ومبالغ في ردود افعاله في الحزن والفرح 
هرد علي باقي الأجزاء بعدين


----------



## soso a (11 يناير 2015)

Desert rose 
دخلت هنا ده الدنيا هتولع 

ههههههه 

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا نورك غطى على نور الشاشة 
هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> Desert rose
> دخلت هنا ده الدنيا هتولع
> 
> ههههههه
> ...



ياسوسو إنتي بتطلعي عليا اوشاعات :beee:

عايزة بس ارجع لنقطه إنتي قولتيها ولقيت الردود عليها غريبة شويه وهي حكايه خانة الديانه 
أنا طبعا من أنصار انها تتغلي وبشده ، وانا معاكي في النقطه ديه ، بس ديه مش هتكون اول خطوة لان العقول لِسَّه خربانة، لازم الاول الناس تتنور ، لانها لو اتلغت دلوقتي بالعقول ديه ، هتلاقي بقا من بتوع العلمانية كفر ، ودوّل عايزين يلغو الدين علشان يزنو وبراحتهم، والعلمانية يعني أمك تقلع الحجاب والكلام ده كله لعب في دماغ الناس اللي هي أصلا عندها استعداد ، وتلاقي الموضوع اتقلب علي السيسي وعلي أنصار الفكرة كلها ومش بعيد تتلغي وترجع تاني خانة الديانه 
حكايه انها لو اتلغت ممكن واحد يضحك علي واحدة مسيحية ، أنا شايفه انها صعبه، اي واحده هتتجوز واحد بتسأل عليه، مش هتتجوز واحد من الشارع، ولو ضحك عليها شهر ولا اتنين مش هينفع يستمر ، لان الدين في مصر حاجة مش بتستخبي، مش محتاجه بطاقه ، ده معظم الأوقات بتعرف ديانه الشخص من اسمه 
بالنسبة الجواز المدني اللي هو جواز المحكمة ده أحسن حاجة ، وبعدين اللي عايز يعمل بعد كده فرح في الكنيسة او الجامع كنوع من الاشهار والحفله وبالنسبه للمسيحيين لمباركة الجواز ، يعمل زي ما هو عايز 
بس الدولة متتعترفش الا بالجواز المعمول عندها في محاكمها، وده نظام ماشي في دول كتير في العالم 
فحكاية ان واحد يتجوز مدني وبعدين يروح يتجوز واحده تانيه في الكنيسة والدوله تعترف بالاتنين ووضعها علي انها مشكله ملهاش حل الا بالدوله الدينية  ده نوع من الخيال لان زي ما شرحت لو الدولة اعترفت بس بجواز المحكمة واللي عايز بعد كده يكمل جوازه ديني في كنيسة او عند مأذون هو حر حاجة ترجعله
إنما الدولة لا تعطي تصاريح جواز لا لقسيس ولا مأذون الا بتسجيل العقد في محاكمها فَلَو واحد حب يتجوز تاني في كنيسة من غير محكمه جوازه امام الدولة باطل لان الدولة في الحاله ديه لا تعترف الا بورقة المحكمة


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

> فحكاية ان  واحد يتجوز مدني وبعدين يروح يتجوز واحده تانيه في الكنيسة والدوله تعترف  بالاتنين ووضعها علي انها مشكله ملهاش حل ا


ازاى يبقى متجوز مدنى ويروح الكنيسة ويتجوز تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش هاينفع يتجوز كنسى ابداااااااااااااااا يا روز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

معلش مافيش قدامى جهاز حاليا باكتب من الزفت التاتش التابلت
هشرح جزئية الشريعة دى بكرة _ مجرد شرح دستورى وقانونى _ ولا علاقة له بآراء او ميول فكرية او دينية 
ممكن نقرا على  هذا الاساس ؟!
والا اكتفى باللى انا قلته ونريح دماغنا ؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ازاى يبقى متجوز مدنى ويروح الكنيسة ويتجوز تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش هاينفع يتجوز كنسى ابداااااااااااااااا يا روز



جرجس يا حبيب قلبى ....فيه لخبطة عند الاعضاء هنا
طالما فيه كنيسة وأزهر ...يبقى مافيش زواج مدنى
هما فاهمين يبقى سوبر ماركت تشريعات ايشي مدنى على دينى
عقود الزواج فى مصر _ عقود مدنية _ وتخضع لمحاكم الاسرة
فى حالات النزاع
ولا تخضع للسلطة الدينية
اتمنى تكون المسافة كدة قربت شوية
العقد شئ _ والشريعة يا جماعة شئ تانى خاااالص
الأمثلة موجودة طبعا مش كلام مصطبة 
هنشرح بكرة الف شين الف


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2015)

*فى انتظارك بكره يا عبود فعلا محتاجين نفهم عن النقطه دى اكتر *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يناير 2015)

بتراجعوا قبل الامتحان.!

ممكن أصور ورق..

سؤآل إمتحانات:

هل هُناك ضُباط أمن دوله مسيحيين يختصون بالتعامل مع الحالات التي غيرت معتقدها الديني سواء مُسلمين أو مسيحيين.؟

حصلت مجزره للشيعه أيضاً وللبهائيين.،

لِمن يحتكم الأمر هُنا فى حالة قام النِزاع بين فئتين يقتتلان فى الدين.؟ الشريعه أم القانون.،

بمعني هل هُناك قانون يضبط المعاملات التي تقوم علي إساس التفرقه والتكفير .

الأخر يكفر الأخر..هل يُهنيء ال C C الشيعه ..هُم أقرب إليه مِنا..،

كفصيل وطني الشيعي هل مسموحله نشر أيمانه أو ممارسته بحريه بكل طقوسه.؟

ألا يفترض أن تتحدث الشريعه وتحكم حسب القرآن والسنه فى هؤلاء.وإلا لما يُنظر فى هذه القضايا دينياً.وليس قانونياً.؟

ليس الشيعه فقط.بل كل طائفه دينيه لها مُعتقدها.

آتمني إني لم أبتعد بسياق النقاش بعيداً.

إن كآن لديكم إفاده أفيدونا أفادكُم الله.


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ازاى يبقى متجوز مدنى ويروح الكنيسة ويتجوز تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش هاينفع يتجوز كنسى ابداااااااااااااااا يا روز



مش هيتجوز ياجرجس، لان الدول المعتمدة علي العقود المدنية ، لا تعترف الا بالجواز في محاكمها ، يعني انت لو اتجوزت في الكنيسة بس من غير جواز محكمه، الدولة ملهاش دعوة بيك ولا بجوازك ولا حتي بتطلب عقد الكنيسة لتوثيق الزواج ولا الكنيسة أصلا مسموحلها تطلع عقود ، لكنها بتعمل مراسم الزواج يوم الفرح لمباركة الزواج دينيا، لكن قانونيا انت مش متجوز الا بجواز المحكمة 
الاستاذ عبود بيقول الجواز في مصر مدني، علي حد علمي ان الدولة بتطلب عقد الكنيسة او المأذون لتوثيق الزواج عندها، يبقا ازاي ده مدني صرف؟ وإزاي ده يمكن مقارنته بكلامي عن الزواج المدني الصرف في الدول اللي ماشيه بيه؟ ازاي؟ 
احنا مش أطفال ولا متلخبطين ولا مش فاهمين ولا جايين من المكسيك مش عارفين مصر واللي بيحصل فيها ، ولا احنا اغبيا لدرجه اننا فاكرينها سوبر ماركت تشريعات 
كلامي كان رد علي فكرتك ان الجواز المدني مينفعش علشان واحد ممكن يتجوز كده مرتين مره في الكنيسة ويروح يتجوز واحده تأنيه مدني وانا بقول ان لو الدولة اعترفت بس بعقود محاكمها ده لا يمكن يحصل لانه ساعتها الجواز الكنسي بس من غير عقد المحكمة هيكون باطل امام الدولة 
وانا مستينه ردّك قانونا وتشريعا ، الشريعه مطبقه في مصر بقوانينها الحاليّه ولا لا؟ لأنك في مواضيع تانيه اثبت انها بالفعل مطبقة 
وتعليقك هنا بيقول العكس، أنّا مستينه توضيحك


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2015)

سوْال كده بردو فكرني بيه العزيز كريس 
بما ان الدولة مدنيه الحمد لله والمواطنين قدام القانون سواء ، لماذا ترفض الدولة وضع خانه الديانه بهائي ، وعلي اي أساس بترفض؟ مش علي أساس المادة التانيه في الدستور؟ ان دين الدولة الاسلام وعليه المسلمين هما اللي يقرروا بحسب معتقدهم آيه هي الديانات السماويه من غيرها؟ وايه هي الديانات اللي نعترف بيها في الدولة من غيرها؟؟؟؟ اذا كانت مدنيه وحلوة وأمورة والماده التانيه مفهاش مشكله ، ليه حارمين الناس من ابسط حقوقها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

صدقي يا روز كتبت الكلام عن البهائيين في مكان تاني ،، الزواج مش هو الإشكالية، الإشكالية الأساسية هي البند الثاني الذي لو بقي ستبقى بلداننا مكانك سر، عندما قامت الثورات الأوروبية فصلوا الدين عن الدولة مع أن الكنيسة ساهمت ببناء المدارس والجامعات ونشر التعليم، ولكن فصل الدين عن الدولة ساهم ببناء مدنية الدولة والمساواة،، بدون فصل وإلغاء للمادة يالي بتميز بين أفراد الشعب لن نتقدم والكلام عن الزواج المدني يبقى كلام منقوص فضلاً  عن كونه كلام فرعي،،

عبود الأستاذ الوحيد الفاهم وسطينا بقول إيه،، بقول ممكن تتزوج مرة مدني ومرة كنسي ،،، يعني مصور الأمور بدون البند الثاني من الدستور زي كأنها وكالة من غير بواب  لذلك حاب أشكرك لتوضيح النقطة ديه تحديداً عشان الناس ما تفتكر إنو الوضع بدون هاي المادة المميزة (طعة وقايمة)



تيمو قال:


> على فكرة يا إيريني من باب أولى المطالبة بإلغاء المادة التي تقول أن دين الدولة الإسلام من المطالبة من فرعيات لا قيمة منها. بند الديانة على الهوية مرتبط بالهوية الدينية للدولة، وإلغاءها لن يلغي هذه الهوية ولن يلغي التمييز. الذي سيلغي التمييز هو سن قوانين مساواة بين جميع الطوائف والأديان، والإعتراف بالبهائين ... وأخيراً إلغاء أي مادة تميّز بين أفراد الشعب الواحد.


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه ممنوع التغزل هنا يا أستاذ تيمو :t33:



يا قمر ،، يا بطة ،، يا عسل ،، يا جميلة الجميلات ،، يا قلم ناري ،، يالي عقلك بسوى دهب ،، يا رائعة الرائعات هههه أنا مش بتغزل أنا بقول حقائق ،، 

مع تحيات حملة حفضل أكتب كده لتفتحي رسائل الزوار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> *الاستاذ عبود بيقول الجواز في مصر مدني،* علي حد علمي ان الدولة بتطلب عقد الكنيسة او المأذون لتوثيق الزواج عندها، يبقا ازاي ده مدني صرف؟ وإزاي ده يمكن مقارنته بكلامي عن الزواج المدني الصرف في الدول اللي ماشيه بيه؟ ازاي؟
> احنا مش *أطفال *ولا متلخبطين ولا مش فاهمين ولا جايين من *المكسيك *مش عارفين مصر واللي بيحصل فيها ، ولا احنا *اغبيا* لدرجه اننا فاكرينها سوبر ماركت تشريعات
> *أنّا مستينه توضيحك*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ يا دكتورة ...الأستاذ عبود مقالش أن الجواز فى مصر مدنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة نص اللى أنا كتبته ...قلت *​​ 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عقود الزواج* فى مصر _ *عقود مدنية* _ وتخضع لمحاكم الاسرة
> *فى حالات النزاع*
> و*لا تخضع* *للسلطة الدينية*
> *العقد شئ *_ *والشريعة* يا جماعة *شئ تانى* خاااالص


 *[FONT=&quot]أنعقاد*​*[FONT=&quot] الرابطة الزوجية له شقين – شق شرعى / دينى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم على يد أحد الكهنة يقيم صلواته أو على يد مأذون يتلو الصيغة الشرعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشق مدنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] / اللى هو توثيق لعقد [FONT=&quot]( أُبرِمَ شفاهة ) بموجب صلوات أو تلاوة لصيغة شرعية 
[/FONT]حفاظاً على الحقوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أى عقد يتم تسجيله فى سجلات الدولة يخضع لما يُسمى بالقانون المدنى 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و عقود الزواج العُرفية لاتعترف بها الدولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
ولكم فى [FONT=&quot]ماما أمريكا أسوة[FONT=&quot]ٌ حسنة *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين يعترف الشرع بالزيجة العُرفية متى أستوف[FONT=&quot]ت[/FONT] أركانها من إيجاب وقبول وإشهار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
وهذه هى التشريعات والقوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لا علاقة لها بذكاء أو بغباء [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لها بالمكسيك أو بطفولتك السعيدة
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ يا دكتورة ...الأستاذ عبود مقالش أن الجواز فى مصر مدنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة نص اللى أنا كتبته ...قلت *​​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنعقاد*​*[FONT=&quot] الرابطة الزوجية له شقين – شق شرعى / دينى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم على يد أحد الكهنة يقيم صلواته أو على يد مأذون يتلو الصيغة الشرعية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وشق مدنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] / اللى هو توثيق لعقد [FONT=&quot]( أُبرِمَ شفاهة ) بموجب صلوات أو تلاوة لصيغة شرعية
> [/FONT]حفاظاً على الحقوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أى عقد يتم تسجيله فى سجلات الدولة يخضع لما يُسمى بالقانون المدنى
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و عقود الزواج العُرفية لاتعترف بها الدولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> ...


شوف يا عوبد
انا فاهم كويس قوى اللى قلتة بس فية حتى هنا
انا فاهم
انى ممكن اتجوز مدنى برة الكنيسة وهايكون جواز قانونى 100 % بس مع الكنيسة وضعى هايبقى مختلف 
مدام ارتضيت اتجوز برة الكنيسة يبقى انا مش التزمت بقوانينها الروحية يبقى مش اطلب منها حاجة لانى خرجت برة نظامها يعنى  مينفعش اروح اصلى فيها وامارس طقوس عقيدتى لانى كدة خالفتها ومدام ارتضيت ابقى برة فى الجواز يبقى اكمل برة  بقى 
مش ضربتنى على ايدها وقالت لا اتجوز هنا  بس الكنيسة من حقها رفض العضو اللى خالف قانونها هنا
عشان محدش يجى يقول انا متجوز مدنى وعاوز الكنيسة تعملى اكليل  زيى ما فية شوية مسيحين لا يعرفون من المسيحية شىء يطالبون بدة وكانوا عاوزين يجبروا الكنيسة من خلال الدولة تسن قانون ان الكنيسة تقبل الجواز دة وطبعا دة حصل فيها دوشة كبيرة جدا ايام البابا شنودة وقال مستحيل يحصل دة مش هو الللاى قال بس دة الكنيسة بالمجمع المقدس كلة قال مش ينفع ابدا لانة ضد الانجيل[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انى ممكن اتجوز مدنى برة الكنيسة وهايكون جواز قانونى 100 % بس مع الكنيسة وضعى هايبقى مختلف
> مدام ارتضيت اتجوز برة الكنيسة يبقى انا مش التزمت بقوانينها الروحية يبقى مش اطلب منها حاجة لانى خرجت برة نظامها يعنى  مينفعش اروح اصلى فيها وامارس طقوس عقيدتى لانى كدة خالفتها ومدام ارتضيت ابقى برة فى الجواز يبقى اكمل برة  بقى


 *[FONT=&quot]الناس اللى بتشرع يا جرجس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس قضت عمرها كله فى تشريعات وبتروح لأبعد من تفكيرك شويتين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيضعوا فى حسبانهم حاجة أسمها ( تعارض القوانين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو وضعت الدولة قانون زواج مدنى ...هيبقى عندى قانونين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُشرع لما ييجى يحط  قانون بيطرح ( ماذا يحدث لو ) – أتجوزت مدنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل سأمنعك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من ممارسة شريعتك فى الزواج بالكنيسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طييب ...اقول يا جماعة اللى يتجوز مدنى ما يروحش الكنيسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أقول ...لآ ياجماعة الكنيسة مالهاش دعوة تعالوا هنا أتجوزوا وطلقوا براحتكم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى أهدرنا شريعة السيد المسيح ....فما هى الحكمة فى إهدارها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد تقليد أمريكا أو أوروبا ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قل لى انت ما هى الحكمة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]- مادة (2)*​*[FONT=&quot] – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلام دين الدولة و (مبادئ) الشريعة الأسلامية ( المصدر الرئيسى ) للتشريع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد منها على طول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– مادة (3) - [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ شرائع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المصريين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من المسيحيين واليهود المصدر الرئيسى للتشريعات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المنظِّمة لأحوالهم الشخصية، وشئونهم الدينية، واختيار قياداتهم الروحية.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قرينا على مهل ( كويس جداً ) لا نجد هنا ( أقلية ) و ( أغلبية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالرغم من أنه قال ( دين الدولة ) ألا أنه لم يعلوه على شرائع المختلفين معه فى الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( مبادئ ) على قدم المساوااااة للجميع مسلم / مسيحى / يهودى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطالما أنه لم يعلوه ...لماذا ذكره هنا ..( الأسلام دين الدولة ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُراد به [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ضمانة للشعب بعدم قيام الدولة بإهدار الدين بتشريعات تُخالفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما حدث فى تونس – وكما يحدث فى بلاد كثيرة جدا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الشريعة الأسلامية *​*[FONT=&quot]لها عدة فروع – منها – الأسرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى عنى بها المشرع المصرى ولفظة ( مبادئها ) هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى لا يمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من دخول بعض الأحكام المُستحدثة على الشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل ( حضانة الطفل ) ( أثبات النسب ) ( أخطار الزوجة بالزواج الثانى ) ..ألخ ألخ

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن الشريعة الأسلامية هنا مُطبقة فى أهم فرع لها وهو ( الأسرة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرع من فروع الشريعة ( الحدود / قطع اليد / الحَرَابة / الرجم  ) غير مُطبقة فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك فرع ( المعاملات المالية ) مُطبق فى بعض الأحكام كقانون مُطبق على الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال الهام جداً هنا ...هو :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا تريد إلغاء شريعة الآخرين وأستبدالها بأحكام مدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أنك غير معنى بها وغير مُخاطب ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وهل تقبل أنت أن تُهدر شريعة السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالسماح للمسيحى بتعدد الزوجات والطلاق بإرادة منفردة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هو عادى ...كأننا فى رمضان يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الشعب المصرى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أختار دستور ثم ألغاه ووضع غيره  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويريد إقامة شريعة دينه ( مسيحى / مسلم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لنا بأمريكا أو الدول المتقدمة ...كل شعب حُر فى تشريعاته

[FONT=&quot]أنا كلامى هنا أنتهى ...أى أستفسار فيه تحت أمركم [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الشريعة الأسلامية *​*[FONT=&quot]لها عدة فروع – منها – الأسرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى عنى بها المشرع المصرى ولفظة ( مبادئها ) هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أى لا يمنع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من دخول بعض الأحكام المُستحدثة على الشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثل ( حضانة الطفل ) ( أثبات النسب ) ( أخطار الزوجة بالزواج الثانى ) ..ألخ ألخ
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن الشريعة الأسلامية هنا مُطبقة فى أهم فرع لها وهو ( الأسرة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرع من فروع الشريعة ( الحدود / قطع اليد / الحَرَابة / الرجم  ) غير مُطبقة فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك فرع ( المعاملات المالية ) مُطبق فى بعض الأحكام كقانون مُطبق على الجميع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> السؤال الهام جداً هنا ...هو :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


اهلا بالمحامى الضئرم هههههه
كلامك واضح جدا ومفهوم
اللى انت مش فاهمة بقى
حتة لما قلت اجوز شخص مدنى وامنعة من دخول الكنيسة كتعارض فى رايك  بين قانونين الكنيسة والمدنى
ان لما يتجوز مدنى يبقى هو بمحض ارداتة ترك شريعتة  وفى اهم جزئية وهى الاحوال الشخصية
يعنى بالعقل كدة  عبود ينفع حد ياخد جزء يعجبة من شريعة وحتة يقول لا انا هطبق قانون كذا
بلظبط زيى اركان الاسلام خمسة ينفع حد يقول انا عاجبنى 4 والخامس دة مليش في؟؟؟؟؟ وصلت يا عوبد ولا لسة[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

آيه الكلام اللي بيتقال ده ، دوله آيه وكنيسة آيه اللي هتمنعني أني اروحها لو اتجوزت مدني ياحول الله يارب 
امال انتو فاكرين المصريين أصحابكم اللي عايشين بره مصر بيتجوزو ازاي؟ زي ما بيعملو في مصر؟ عقد من الكنيسة وعقد من الدولة؟ 
هو عقد واحد بيتم في المحكمة وده اللي تعترف بيه الدولة ولا هيبقا فيه لخبطه ولا هيبقا فيه عقد من اللي بيحاول تصويرها البعض لان الجواز هيبقا مرة واحده إنَّا بقا بعد كده عايز أباركه في الكنيسة ديه حاجة ترجعلي ، مش عايز عني ما عوزت
اذا واحد مش عايز جوازه يتبارك في الكنيسة أنّا أزعل عليه ليه؟  ، هو أصلا مش فارق معاه الكنيسة ، إِنّا ابكي عليه ليه، وأقول المشرع الفذ اللي شايف اللي احنا مش شايفينه علشان احنا مبنشوفش. زي المشرعين بتوعنا خايف علي العقيدة المسيحية اكتر مننا وخايف يتم إهدارها معرفش ازاي؟ اذا أتعمل الجواز المدني، فعلشان كده الدولة لازم تفضل دينيه علشان الدين ميروحش ، امال آيه ؟ آيه ده؟ 

المهم سيبونا من الجواز المدني واللعب بالالفاظ لان ده مش موضوعنا، أنَا قريت كل مشاركاتك يا أستاذ عبود ، ولسه سوالي بردو، الشريعه مطبقه ولا غير مطبقة ، ياريت تبقا الإجابة مطبقة او لا غير مطبقه 
وسيبك من الحدود ، لان فيه حدود صعب تطبيقها فعليا بالشروط بتاعتها زي حد الزني، واكتر الدول المفروض تطبيقا الشريعه هي السعودية ورغم كده عندهم حاجات نقدر نقول انها مضافة زي الجلد مثلا 
فده عادي مفيش دوله مطباقها 100 ٪من غير حذف او أضافه ، لكن السؤال عموما هي مطبقه في مصر ولا لا ؟ 
السؤال التاني عن البهائي ليه وعلي اي أساس تمنع الدولة اضافة خانه بهائي في البطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> آيه الكلام اللي بيتقال ده ، دوله آيه *وكنيسة آيه اللي هتمنعني* أني اروحها لو اتجوزت مدني ياحول الله يارب
> امال انتو فاكرين المصريين أصحابكم اللي عايشين بره مصر بيتجوزو ازاي؟ *زي ما بيعملو في مصر؟ عقد من الكنيسة وعقد من الدولة؟ *
> هو عقد واحد بيتم في المحكمة* وده اللي تعترف بيه الدولة *ولا هيبقا فيه لخبطه


 *[FONT=&quot]تاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يادكتورة قلت لك مافيش عقدين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتعبى شوية وأقرى اللى بيتكتب[/FONT]*​ 



> زي المشرعين بتوعنا خايف علي  العقيدة المسيحية اكتر مننا وخايف يتم إهدارها معرفش ازاي؟


*هتعرفى لو تعبتى وقريتى اللى أنا كتبته *​


> المهم سيبونا من الجواز المدني واللعب بالالفاظ


*[FONT=&quot]ودة مش لعب بالألفاظ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مصطلحات شرعية وقانونية زى ما فيه مصطلحات طبية وهندسية[/FONT]*​ 


> لان ده مش موضوعنا، أنَا  قريت كل مشاركاتك يا أستاذ عبود ، ولسه سوالي بردو*، الشريعه مطبقه ولا غير  مطبقة ،* ياريت تبقا الإجابة مطبقة او لا غير مطبقه


*[FONT=&quot]أتعبى تانى وأقرى اللى كتبته ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشريعة مطبقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى أحكام الأسرة وبعض أحكام المعاملات المالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ذكرت من قبل ...[/FONT]*​  


> السؤال التاني عن البهائي ليه وعلي اي أساس تمنع الدولة اضافة خانه بهائي في البطاقة؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... هل تعترفين أنتى كمسيحية بدين أسمه البُهائية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كنتى لا تعترفين لآ بالأسلام ولا برسوله ...فلماذا الأهتمام بالبُهائيين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورغم ذلك أجاوبك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة أسمها ( النظام العام ) يقوم على أساسها أى دولة ويوضع دساتيرها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودستورياً لا تعترف الدولة المصرية بغير بما يُسمى ( الأديان السماوية ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة نظام الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماقدرش أدخل أى شركة أتصالات اقولهم فصلوا لى سيستم على مزاجى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقول كدة للدولة ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصلت فى القصة دى المحكمة الدستورية العليا ...لا خروج على نظام الدولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]فيه دول لا تضع للدين خانة فى البطاقة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة نظامها العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودول بتضعه ...برضه دة نظامها العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى نظام أحسن ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو النظام الذى يوافق عليه أغلبية الناخبين بالتصويت أو الأستفتاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

لا أنا بتعب وبعرف اقرأ الحمد لله وقريت كلامك وبردو فكرة الجواز المدني اللي أَنَا بتكلم عليه مش وصالالكو ، يعني القسيس معندوش اي صلاحيه يعمل عقود ، العقد الوحيد هو عقد المحكمة بس ده مش موضوعنا الاساسي

اذا الشريعه مطبقة، في الأحوال الشخصية كل واحد يرجع لعقيدته هنقول ان ده مش هياثر علينا الا انه بياثر علينا لان الدولة بتمنع ان مسيحي يتجوز مسلمه بنائا علي عقيدتها، في حين انها بتسمح بالعكس بردو بنائا علي عقيدتها ، لان في الحقيقة الجوازتين غير مقبولين كنسيا  ، ورغم كده الدولة لم تراعي ذلك، وعملت اللي يتماشي مع عقيدتها حتي في الأحوال الشخصية اللي حضرتك زي ماقولت كل واحد بيحتكم لشريعته علي أساس اننا كده حققنا قمة العدل 

البهائي ، مدافعش عنه ليه؟ هو مش إنسان ومن حقه يعيش ، احنا ماشيين بمبدأ الهي أعلنه الله لينا بنفسه في الكتاب ان الله بذاته اللي بيكره الشر  والخطيه لكنه في نفس الوقت يشرق شمسه علي الاشرار والصالحين 
بيشرق شمسه علي الاتنين ورحمته علي الاتنين علشان يدي الخاطئ فرصه للحياة والتوبه 
أقوم أجي أنّا الانسان احرم إنسان تاني من ابسط حقوقه قال علشان آيه مش مؤمنا بعقيدته؟ طيب وانا كدوله مالي بعقيدته سليمه ولا فاسده سماوية ولا مش سماوية؟ مفروض تتعامل معاه كمواطن وبس ، وده اكبر دليل علي إننا في دوله دينيه مفيهاش مساواة 
وعلي فكرة ديه حاجة متعبناش لو بنحاول نطبق قوانين زي اللي في أمريكا مثلا ، ديه مش شتيمه فينا علشان كل شويه بتكرر النغمة ديه كاننا هنخاف علي سمعتنا مثلا لما تقول علينا كده 
دول متقدمة وقوانينها الي حد كبير فيها مساواه بين الناس ، ليه منعملش زيهم؟ ده علي أساس اننا متقدمين وطلعنا القمر فمش عايزين نقلد الوحشين دول ؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يناير 2015)

بإختصار يا Desert وكل أسئلتك تتلخص بعبارة: المادة الثانية من الدستور تتحكّم في شكل الدولة ، أما يا أستاذ عبود فوضعك للمادة الثالثة التي لا علاقة بالمادة الثانية ما هو إلّا ترقيع لتجميل مادة شنيعة ميّزت بين أفراد الشعب الواحد.


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> بإختصار يا Desert وكل أسئلتك تتلخص بعبارة: المادة الثانية من الدستور تتحكّم في شكل الدولة ، أما يا أستاذ عبود فوضعك للمادة الثالثة التي لا علاقة بالمادة الثانية ما هو إلّا ترقيع لتجميل مادة شنيعة ميّزت بين أفراد الشعب الواحد.



ما أنّا عارفه بس هو مش عايز يعترف بده، بالعكس عايزنا نصدق ان المادة التانيه حلوة وجميله ومفيش منها مشاكل ، طيب لما هي ملهاش اي لازمه والمواطنين متساويين كده كده قدام القانون آيه لازمة التمسك بيها؟ ، تخيل كده لو أَنا قولت ان اللون الرسمي في المتدي هو اللون الأحمر ، لكني بسمح للأعضاء باستخدام ألوان تانيه لكنها في نفس الوقت لازم تتماشي مع اللون الأحمر ، فإذا عضو اختار لون نشاز مش ماشي مع الأحمر ، هقوله لا انت تختار براحتك بس في نفس الوقت متنساش ان المادة التانيه بتقول ان اللون الرسمي هو الأحمر 
نفس الفكرة المادة التانيه بتحدد دين الدولة وعلشان كده المواطنين اللي هتعترف بيهم الدولة هما بس اللي بيمشى مع عقيده الدولة، طيب افرض المسيحية بتعترف بالبهائية كدين ، وبتعترف بالدروز والشيعه ، هل معني كده ان الدولة هتعترف بيهم علشان المسيحين اللي متساويين قدام القانون مع المسلمين :smile02 معترفين بيهم؟ ولا هترفض الاعتراف بيهم علشان دين الدولة الاسلام بحسب المادة التانية ؟


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما أنّا عارفه بس هو مش عايز يعترف بده، بالعكس عايزنا نصدق ان المادة التانيه حلوة وجميله ومفيش منها مشاكل ، طيب لما هي ملهاش اي لازمه والمواطنين متساويين كده كده قدام القانون آيه لازمة التمسك بيها؟ ، تخيل كده لو أَنا قولت ان اللون الرسمي في المتدي هو اللون الأحمر ، لكني بسمح للأعضاء باستخدام ألوان تانيه لكنها في نفس الوقت لازم تتماشي مع اللون الأحمر ، فإذا عضو اختار لون نشاز مش ماشي مع الأحمر ، هقوله لا انت تختار براحتك بس في نفس الوقت متنساش ان المادة التانيه بتقول ان اللون الرسمي هو الأحمر
> نفس الفكرة المادة التانيه بتحدد دين الدولة وعلشان كده المواطنين اللي هتعترف بيهم الدولة هما بس اللي بيمشى مع عقيده الدولة، طيب افرض المسيحية بتعترف بالبهائية كدين ، وبتعترف بالدروز والشيعه ، هل معني كده ان الدولة هتعترف بيهم علشان المسيحين اللي متساويين قدام القانون مع المسلمين :smile02 معترفين بيهم؟ ولا هترفض الاعتراف بيهم علشان دين الدولة الاسلام بحسب المادة التانية ؟


هيتقال روز هنا
هل كلامك دة متوافق مع النظام للدولة وقوانينها
وهل هناك تاثير سلبى عليكى منة واية التاثير دة وازاى وبادلة عشان المحاكم محتاجة ادلة  ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هيتقال روز هنا
> هل كلامك دة متوافق مع النظام للدولة وقوانينها
> وهل هناك تاثير سلبى عليكى منة واية التاثير دة وازاى وبادلة عشان المحاكم محتاجة ادلة  ههههه



ههههه انت كمان ياجرجس؟ لن انسي لك هذا الموقف:smile02

نظام الدولة ده مش حاجة انزلت ، ده نظام بيعملوه بشر وممكن اوي يتغير للافضل 
طبعا فيه ضرر عليا، لان المادة ديه ببساطه فرقت الشعب علي أساس ديني وأثرت عليا في حريتي في ممارسه العقيدة اللي أَنا عايزاها حتي لو كانت الدولة مش معترفه بيها كديانة سماوية 
اثرت علي المتحولين الي المسيحية ، انهم ميقدروش يغيرو ده في أوراق رسميه ، بسبب المادة التانية ، إنما العكس صحيح وسهل اوي ، بسبب المادة التانيه ، هي اللي بتحكم كفه مين اللي تغلب 
طيب افرض أنّا دلوقتي عايزة أبقا بهائية ، إِنا مرتاحة في الديانه ديه ، حد مشاركتي؟ عايزة أغير اوراقي والدوله تعترف بيا كبهائيه، هروح هيقولولي لا ، البهائية منعترفش بيها كديانه سماوية، ليه ؟ بسبب المادة التانيه، اللي بتحدد دين الدولة ، وعلي اساسه بتحدد تعترف بايه ومتعترفش بايه، أعيش ازاي أنّا دلوقتي؟؟؟ اتجوز ازاي؟؟؟؟ 

سوالي بردو تاني ، في الأحوال الشخصية لماذا لم تراعي الدولة ان في المسيحية جواز المسيحي من اي غير مسيحي غير معترف بيه في الكنيسة ، ورغم كده سمحت للمسلم بالجواز من كتابيه بنائا علي عقيده الدولة في المادة التانيه ، ورفضت جواز المسيحي من مسلمه بردو بنائا علي عقيدتها 
وده آذانا ؟ آه طبعا، كم البنات المسيحيين الصغيرين اللي بيتضحك عليهم بسبب  كده أكيد البنت عليها دور ، لكن لو الدولة قالتها لا ياماما عقيدتك متسمحليكش وعليه علشان احنا دوله بتحترم عقيدتك :smile02:smile02 مش هينفع نجوزك واحد مسلم ، لكنهم ماشيين في اتجاه مصلحتهم 
وده طبعا أدي لاستخدام بعض الشباب المسلم الثغرة ديه كوسيلة انه يضحك علي البنات ديه علشان ببساطه تغير دينها وطبعا الخطوة الجايه هي تغيير الديانة للإسلام سهل اوي اوي اوي ، لكن العكس مستحيل 
يبقا آذتني ولا ماذتنيش؟ والعكس لو واحد مسيحي حب واحدة مسلمه ليه مش من حقهم يتجوزو ، الدولة ليه تمنع واحد بيختار طريقه بنفسه سواء صح ولا غلط هو حر طبعا أنّا مش بقول ان الجوازة ديه صح ، بس أَنَا بتكلم من وجهه نظر حقوقية 

طبعا السؤال اللي متردش عليه ، فين المسيحيين في المراكز الحساسة في الدولة؟ والسؤال اللي محيرني إِنَّا بقا شخصيا ، هاتلي اسم عميد كليه حكوميه مسيحي 
ده ابسط منصب ، ناهيك عن رئاسه الوزرا والوزارات الحساسة 

دور العباده موال تاني، وطبعا واضح جدا فيه ان المواطنين امام القانون المصري سواء :smile02:smile02


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه انت كمان ياجرجس؟ لن انسي لك هذا الموقف:smile02
> 
> نظام الدولة ده مش حاجة انزلت ، ده نظام بيعملوه بشر وممكن اوي يتغير للافضل
> طبعا فيه ضرر عليا، لان المادة ديه ببساطه فرقت الشعب علي أساس ديني وأثرت عليا في حريتي في ممارسه العقيدة اللي أَنا عايزاها حتي لو كانت الدولة مش معترفه بيها كديانة سماوية
> ...



امال المسلمين يكتروا إزاى :t33: !!!!! 
ما هو فكرة جواز المسلم من مسيحة جاية من (وما ملكت ايمانكم )
بالنصب بقا ولا بالتنويم المغناطيسى ولا بالخطف مش مهم 

المهم عندهم ( إستقراروضع اليد ) ......... 

يبقا ده تشريع إسلامى بحت أُنزل من من عند رسول الإسلام   لكثرة أمتة

ربنا يرحمنا برحمتة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> امال المسلمين يكتروا إزاى :t33: !!!!!
> ما هو فكرة جواز المسلم من مسيحة جاية من (وما ملكت ايمانكم )
> بالنصب بقا ولا بالتنويم المغناطيسى ولا بالخطف مش مهم
> 
> ...



ماشاء الله على المعلومه ..اقول يا الاخت..بلاش تسوقي فيها كده
بكره لو الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي طال عمره شرع الزواج المدني
راح تكونين انتي بذات اول من يرفض.. كلنا عيال قريه وكلنا
نعرف بعض ..الحماس الزايد ماهو زين يا زينه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يناير 2015)

*هيوف 
جات تتلسف وياكم بعدما خلصت على دلة القهوه ومخمخت راسها زين 
وان شاءالله بتقول سوالف موزونه 
ومثمنه وماعليكم زود يا طويلين العمر ونعم ابحالكم ورفع مقداركم..
ودي اوضح لكم شوية اشياء ماهي بخافيه عنكم لكن يقال اهل مكه ادرى 
بشعابها وانا وحده من اهل مكه
وعلوم شعابها عندي زود اكثر عنكم.. اشوفكم جالسين ومحتاريين ليش 
ها المسلمين مايتزوجون مدني والى متى يظلون كذا من غير زواج مدني 
عسى تخلفهم ماهو مطول.. وسبحان الله تلقى ذا الشخص اللي جالس يتسائل 
مستحيل يتزوج مدني راسه والف ..سيف يتزوج بما يخالف معتقداته..بس 
هو من نفسه يبغينا لنا نتزوج مدني.. عشان طيب ويحب لنا الزين...
 ماشاء الله مشكور على مشاعرك الطيبه عسى الله لايحرمنا منك.. 
بس يا بعد عمري مين قالك الزواج المدني يطلع الانسان من تخلفه؟ 
مين قالك العلمانيه هي زواج مدني؟ ليش كلما جات سيرة
العلمانيه يكون اهم مثال هو زواج المدني؟ وين باقي الامثله ؟
اولا
الزواج المدني اختراع غربي وبديل للزواج الكنسي ناس ماتبي تتزوج على
حسب كنيستهم قالو خلها تولي..وجلسو مع بعض وطلعو بزواج المدني
اللي يسمح لهم الطلاق بعدما كانو محكورين على شريعة الزواج بدون طلاق.
.صار عندهم  طلاق  وسهره صباحيه.. واصبح الواحد منهم
يروح المحكمه يتزوج مدني ويوقع على عقد شروطه تخالف كلام المسيح عليه السلام 
وذي خطيئه وهو مبسوط وفرحان ثم يمشي للكنيسه يطلب بركتها.. الكنيسه اللي 
تجاهلها قبل شويه واللي مافكر في رايها بالمدني هذا ويقعد يصارخ ليش ماتباركوني 
تراني مسيحي ابا عن جد.. عجب مين اللي وقع على شروط تخالف المسيحيه؟ 
ماهو انت ولا قرينك؟
المواطن الغربي وصل الى تلك المرحله من التحرر في الدين.. ومايهمه اصلا 
راي عقيدته في الزواج المدني طالما هو مبسوط والحكومه مبسوطه
الكنيسه مالها شغل.. يمكن يرد علي احدهم هذا المطلوب وذي اقصى امانينا الاديان
 تقعد تستريح شويه والحكومه تشرع اللي تبغيه والناس المبسوطه من تشريعها 
المدني ينبسطون معها يختزل بهم ويضرب بهم
المثل في الحريه والتمدن والرقي.. حسسناً عداكم العيب منطق رائع يا ساده...
 ولكن مهلاً اين حقوق المواطنون المسيحيون المؤمنين بتعليماته والمتلذذين 
بتطبيقها من دون تذمر من اعطى الحكومه حق اجبارهم على الزواج المدني؟
 واجباره على ارتكاب خطيئه لايريد ان يرتكبها واذا اختار غالبية المجتمع تشريع 
المدني وفضله على تشريع الزواج المسيح عليه السلام فمن يشفع لهولاء القليه؟ 
اليست الدمقراطيه تدافع عن حقوق الاقليات اذن لمن تنتهك حقوق تلك الاقليات 
في دول الدمقراطيه
اوليست العلمانيه فصل الدين عن دوله؟ اذن فلم تفصل دوله دين
عن الاشخاص رغما عنهم ؟ اوليس سوى عدم قبول غير
  وثيقه المدنيه دليل على وقوع الزواج اجحاف وظلم على هولاء الذين 
لايريدون مخالفة 
وصايا مسيحهم؟
نجي بقى للمتخلفين المسلمين.. زي ما انتو عارفين نحن قوم اتعبنا العالم 
عددنا مليار ونريد ابادة 7 مليار (لله يسامحك يا السيسي).. الخيل والبيداء والهياط يعرفنا 
فهل تعقدون ان الزواج المدني  حل على اساس اننا اصبحنا علمانين وحلويين؟
انظرو حواليكم اكثر دوله علمانيه فينا تركيا وفيها زواج مدني ولكن
يحكمها اخوان مسلمين طب الزواج المدني اللي صار لهم مئة سنه
هل صرف  الشعب عن التفكير بالاخوان؟ اصل العلمانيه مش كوسه
وخيار اما تصبح علماني بحق وحقيقه وتفصل الدين عن دوله 
وعن حياتك او اما ان تبقى زي ما انت فكرة مسك العصى من نصف 
واللعب على الحبلين مانفعت اقرب مثل لنا تونس.. العلمانيه فيها قيم 
واسلوب حياة ما تتعارض مع ادياننا لو نطبقها قفزنا شويه  بس مفيش فايده نبغي
نتزوج مدني وبس طيب احنا شو يخصنا هذا تشريع واسلوب حياة شعوب
ماتبغي تتزوج ديني.. احنا مانقلدهم لكن ممكن نغني لهم وندق الطبول طالما مبسوطين..
 وبعدين احنا ك مسلمين عشان نتخلى عن فكرة تشريع الاسلامي نحتاج الى  
تشريع اخر مغري وتشريع الزواج المدني ماهو مغري يعني نوعاً ما 
70% من تشريعه اسلامي نشبه بعض كثير
قد يكون مغري للمسيحي اكثر كونه يعطي حرية التطليق واذا كان التشريع 
الاسلامي فيه مساوئ فالتشريع المدني ايضا فيه مساوئ وطالما هذا  فيه وذاك فيه..
 فانا التزم بالذي جاء في الكتاب اضرب عصفوريين بحجر اتزوج في 
الدنيا وفي الاخره انفذ  بجلدي.. الزم ما عليا مصلحتي
وفي نقطه اخرى يا جماعة الخير يا ريت ننتقد  جماعتنا وشعوبنا بالحسنى
 يا ريت نخفض لهم الجناح شويه ماينفع كل من اغترب وشاف شوية 
عادات حسنه يفرش الملايه لشعوبنا اذا تبغي احد يسمع منك  ماراح تلقى افضل من اللين
انا شخصيا تعجبني كثير من قيم وعادات غربيه زي ماتعجبني كثير 
من  قيمنا لكن الفت نظرهم وابقى على حبهم واحترام حتى قيمهم اللي ما احبها
حتى ماينفع نحااول نجبرهم بالغصب لان التغيير قادم ودوام الحال من المحال .. 

اذا كان مش ولابد فالحل زي ما عملت بريطانيا مؤخرا هو اعترافها بتشريع الاسلامي
 للمواريث في محاكمها  وصار معترف به رسميا كقانون يخص المسلمين  
فقط ولايطبق على سواهم .... 
اذا المسلمين تمسكو بتنظيم تشريعهم كان بها واذا تركوها كان بها
والحكومه الانجليزيه عداها العيب .. هذا هو الكلام الزين 
نعمل زيها بالنسبه لزواج المدني عسى عبود يشرح لنا هل يجوز الجمع بين ا
لقانونين ام نطلق احدهم طلاق بائن على مانستمتع بالاول:t33:


وتعالو نحب بعض الحب مافي احسن منه هو سر الحياة شريان القلوب
<< يعني خفو عليا لا احد ينتف ريشي:new6:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2015)

آيه ياهيفاء ده؟ هو أنَا هعقد اشرح في جواز المحكمة 200 سنه؟ اللي بيتجوز مدني بيخالف المسيحية؟ وبيمضي علي عقد فيه حاجات عيب تخالف المسيحية وده يعتبر خطيه ليه؟ أشي خيال ياناس بجد الكلام ده فكرني بالمقولة الشهيرة بتاعت ان العلمانيه يعني أمك تقلع الحجاب بزمتك إنتي شوفتي عقد جواز محكمه من اللي إِنّا بقول عليه؟ شوفتي مكتوب فيه آيه؟ أنَّا شوفت
بما أني عايشه بره مصر، فكل اللي اعرفهم وعيلتي بيتجوزو كده ، بيعملو العقد في المحكمة الاول وبعدين يباركوه براحتهم في الكنيسة ، الدولة بتطلب منك الاول تعملي العقد في محاكمها، بعد كده إنتي حرة تكملي في الجامع ، تباركي الفرح في الكنيسة علي حسب إنتي عايزه آيه و يهمك آيه، لكن علشان تقنني جوازك قدام الدولة ، لازم تعملي الوثيقة في محكمتها، بس أدي كل الحكايه ، الدولة مش هتمسكلك عصايه وتقولك اوي تعملي فرحك في الكنيسة بعد عقد المحكمة 

فين بقا مخالفه المسيحية والكلام الكبير ده، والعقد أصلا بيبقا مكتوب فيه اسم الاتنين اللي هيتجوزا وبياناتهم ، وأمضا الشهود والتاريخ وخلاص علي كده 
فين الحاجات المخالفة ديه؟

ياحبيبة قلبي الجواز المدني مش هو اول وا اخر همنا ، في الوضع الهباب اللي وصلتله البلد والمنطقة ، دول العالم بتلعب بينا الكورة بسبب تخلفنا، إِنّا معرفش هو ليه كل الحوار بقا عن الجواز المدني مع انه موضوع فرعي جدا وآخر حاجة نهتم بيها، المهم الاول العدل والمساواه بين المواطنين، وفصل الدين عن الدولة وكل واحد يرتاح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *كقانون يخص المسلمين
> فقط ولايطبق على سواهم ....
> اذا المسلمين تمسكو بتنظيم تشريعهم كان بها واذا تركوها كان بها
> والحكومه الانجليزيه عداها العيب .. هذا هو الكلام الزين
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]هيوف أنا ما أقدر أقولك كطبيبة تمسكى المشرط كييف فى غرفة العمليات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى جاهل فى الطب ...وهذا ليس معناه أنك الأذكى أو الأشطر ...مُطلقاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس معناه أنى الأغبى ...أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك أساسيات وعلوم قضيتى سنوات من عمرك فى دراستها ومعرفتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسنوات أخرى – أطال الله عمرك – كى تكتسبين الخبرة وتتعلمين من أساتذتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  
أول سؤال بيُطرح عندما يتولى المُشرعون سن قوانين

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهى الحاجة إليه ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..
ماهى الحاجة الى التعديل أو تغليظ العقوبة مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا سنت الحكومة البريطانية الأخذ بشرائع ميراث المُسلمين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الجماعة القانونيين بيطلقوا عليها ( الحاجة الى التشريع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس هُناك ( حاجة ) أو ( مُبرر ) لدى الدولة المصرية فى سن قانون جديد ومُستحدث للزواج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه سيتعارض مع الشريعة الأسلامية والكنيسة أيضاً
[FONT=&quot]وأنتى وضحتيها بما يكفى ..ولا داعى للأعادة 

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تستطيع الدولة سن قانون لكل ذى رأى أو مأرب أو واحد شايف كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبقتش دولة ...بقت قعدة شاى فى دوار أبويا العُمدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى قاعد يُطق حنك مع الواد عوضين والواد محمدين [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يناير 2015)

*روز
ماوصلت فيني الفضاوه ادخل موضوع واتخيل ثم اكتب كلام يقال عنه خيال
انا مستحيل اتكلم في شيئ لا املك عنه ادنى المعلومات الممكنه لذا ياعزيزتي انتي 
مش محتاجه تشرحي لي مرةً اخرى مش عيب فيك ولا زود فيني ..انما مش محتاجه
 حافظه وفاهمه كمان
حضرتك بتتكلمي عن توثيق الزواج في محاكم وانا كنت اتكلم عن تشريع الزواج المدني
 وإي نعم بنوده تختلف عن بنود الزواج المسيحي وتشريع الاسلامي..واقراي عنه اكثر
 واسالي ربعك هنا 
في منتدى الكنيسه وانتي تعرفي ليش رافضينه.. انما في الغرب زي ماقلتي اهلك 
وغيرهم بيتزوجو في المحكمه وده العادي كل الدول العاالم بتوثق زواجاتها في المحاكم
لكن التشريع اللي يطبق عليهم مدني ياحبيبتي مش ديني يتباركو بعد كده زي ماهم 
عايزين ولكن طالما حضرتك مقتنعه انه ماهو خطأ فانتي ادرى واعلم ذا دينك.. 
بالنسبه للاسلام
انتي مصريه وتشوفين فكرة المأذون والمناديل وتظنين ان العرسان يتباركون 
اقولج احنا لما نشوفهم نستغرب نقول ايش فيهم المصريين
 كأنهم يحضرون عفاريت
 ليش مايرحون يتزوجون
بالمحكمه اسال نفس السؤال لكن برضو مافي حد يقدر يطلب منهم
يتركون تقليدهم

انا اقولج ليش التشريع المدني يخالف الاسلامي.. الناس ماسكه مثال
وهو ان الاول يمنع التعدد والثاني يسمح به.. وفي الحقيقه في اختلافات
اخرى .. مثلا في المدني زواج الاخوات الرضاعه مسموح الاسلامي ممنوع 
مثلا الطلاق في المدني محصور في بنود محدده ..الطلاق في الاسلامي غير 
محصور مثلا المندي فيه اقتسام الثروه في الاسلام
في ذمه ماليه مستقله للزوجين مثلا المدني الزواج الثاني
 يكون بعد سنه من الطلاق الاسلامي 
عندنا اشهر العده القانون المدني يلزم الزوجه الانفاق
على بيتها والمساهمه مع الرجل اذا كانت مقتدره القانون الاسلامي
ماعليها الانفاق على البيت حتى لوغنيه مو لازم الا اذا هي ارادت.. 
في المدني مسموح التعليق يعني الززوجين يعيشون بعيد عن بعض 
وهما متزوجين برضاهم ..في الاسلام  التعليق 
مايجوز اما الزواج او الطلاق 
في االاسلام ممكن الرجل يطلق حتى لو الزوجه لسه تبغيه وممكن الزوجه تطلق
 لو العصمه بيدها
وممكن تطلب الطلاق او الخلع.. حتى لو لسه يبغاها.. في المدني لاهو ولاهي بيدهم الطلاق.
. طريقهم المحكمه في رفع الطلاق وهي تطلق
على مستندات اللي عندها يطلقهم او يرفض تطليقهم...مثلا المدني 
ممنوع الطلاق الا بعد خمس سننين في الاسلامي ممكن تطلقين في الصباحيه  
العلاقه على كف عفريت خخخخ...المدني يمنع زواج بعض الاقارب ..
الاسلامي يسمح طالما مش من المحارم
هذا اللي اعرفه اذا في غيره ما ادري.. دي كانت امثله توضح الاختلاف مش
 مقارنه ممكن شخص يرى المدني احلى والثاني يرى الاسلامي احلى
اراء الشخصيه... وفي الاخر مافي شخص يحكم اخر بقانون كيفه كل
الشعوب عندها قوانين مختلفه اختلفت او اتفقت معاها*​


----------

